# 06/19 - Raw Discussion Thread - The Big Dog Has Something To Say



## AoEC_ (Jul 17, 2016)

Reigns-Braun rivalry recommences :mark

Would have preferred if Strowman's return news wasn't plastered throughout the Internet which would have resulted in a more genuine surprise but whatever.. glad to see the Feud of the Year thus far start again to hopefully reach a thrilling and coherent end.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

If Reigns is kicking off RAW then it WON'T be Braun.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

So the highlight of RAW is having a Reigns special announcement?

Yeah I'm sure that'll see people tune in in droves.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

squarebox said:


> So the highlight of RAW is having a Reigns special announcement?
> 
> Yeah I'm sure that'll see people tune in in droves.


It's got the attention of people here. His announcement thread has the most replies of any thread over the past week. We'll see. I wish we had segment by segment breakdowns like we did in 2014.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> If Reigns is kicking off RAW then it WON'T be Braun.


Why would that matter? Braun could interrupt him at the beginning, middle, or end of the show.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

TD Stinger said:


> Why would that matter? Braun could interrupt him at the beginning, middle, or end of the show.


Or he can interrupt during the Joe/Brock match at GBOF. Either way Braun is coming back by interrupting — WWE isn't going to promote his return.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Or he can interrupt during the Joe/Brock match at GBOF. Either way Braun is coming back by interrupting — WWE isn't going to promote his return.


??? Ok? That still doesn’t answer my question. Why wouldn’t WWE have Braun interrupt Roman at the start of the show. Hell, this isn’t the first time they’ve done a bait and switch.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ROOOOOOOOAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRR


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> It's got the attention of people here. His announcement thread has the most replies of any thread over the past week. We'll see. I wish we had segment by segment breakdowns like we did in 2014.


I haven't watched any WWE in a month actually, and this sure as hell doesn't want to make me tune in to watch again. Not sure why you bring some stupid thread up when ratings tell the bigger picture.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Another must miss episode I'm sure.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

squarebox said:


> I haven't watched any WWE in a month actually, and this sure as hell doesn't want to make me tune in to watch again. Not sure why you bring some stupid thread up when ratings tell the bigger picture.


Do we have segment by segment breakdowns anymore? Fans have figured out the predictable layout of RAW for quite some time now. YouTube numbers aren't a good indication? Over 5 Million people watched the Brock/Joe segment. If we had segment by segment breakdowns it would probably show a huge number for that segment followed by a massive lose of viewership afterwards. So let's see how Roman's announcement does on YouTube next week. It won't come near what the opening segment did last week but let's see if it has the most views out of the entire show.



TD Stinger said:


> ??? Ok? That still doesn’t answer my question. Why wouldn’t WWE have Braun interrupt Roman at the start of the show. Hell, this isn’t the first time they’ve done a bait and switch.


They need to start of this show with a bang, which means a big time opponent. If Reigns was closing out RAW with his announcement it would make more sense for Braun to show up. That way they end the show with Braun taking Roman out. The next week the show could be all about Braun. But this Reigns announcement isn't designed to help write the show for next week or even the week after — it's to build two months out to Summerslam.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

"but you don't want to miss it. "









Sorry Roman but the ratings say otherwise.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Do we have segment by segment breakdowns anymore? Fans have figured out the predictable layout of RAW for quite some time now. YouTube numbers aren't a good indication? Over 5 Million people watched the Brock/Joe segment. If we had segment by segment breakdowns it would probably show a huge number for that segment followed by a massive lose of viewership afterwards. So let's see how Roman's announcement does on YouTube next week. It won't come near what the opening segment did last week but let's see if it has the most views out of the entire show.


Youtube numbers...okay, I'll just see myself out now.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

squarebox said:


> Youtube numbers...okay, I'll just see myself out now.


Think about this for a moment. Even the most casual fan knows the layout of RAW on a weekly basis:

• Opening Segment
• Commercial
• Match that goes through a commercial
• Ending of Match
• Segment or Interview
• Commercial
• Segment or Interview
• Hour 2
• Repeat

Everyone knows the match after the first segment will go through a commercial. So the viewer knows when they can tune in/tune out. So fans can follow what happens by watching the clips on YouTube, which are uploaded within one hour of the show.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Do we have segment by segment breakdowns anymore? Fans have figured out the predictable layout of RAW for quite some time now. YouTube numbers aren't a good indication? Over 5 Million people watched the Brock/Joe segment. If we had segment by segment breakdowns it would probably show a huge number for that segment followed by a massive lose of viewership afterwards. So let's see how Roman's announcement does on YouTube next week. It won't come near what the opening segment did last week but let's see if it has the most views out of the entire show.
> 
> 
> 
> They need to start of this show with a bang, which means a big time opponent. If Reigns was closing out RAW with his announcement it would make more sense for Braun to show up. That way they end the show with Braun taking Roman out. The next week the show could be all about Braun. But this Reigns announcement isn't designed to help write the show for next week or even the week after — it's to build two months out to Summerslam.


You telling me Braun returning and taking out Roman or confronting Roman wouldn’t start Raw out with a bang. I think it’s fairly simple what happens.

Roman says he wants whoever the UC Champion is at Summerslam. Braun comes out, says he should be #1 contender. Braun lays out Roman or they have a brawl. Angle makes a #1 contender’s match at GBOF for Summerslam between these two. And then maybe at the end of the night they do a tag match with both men or something.

And then Braun and Roman finally conclude their feud.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> The Boy Wonder said:
> 
> 
> > Do we have segment by segment breakdowns anymore? Fans have figured out the predictable layout of RAW for quite some time now. YouTube numbers aren't a good indication? Over 5 Million people watched the Brock/Joe segment. If we had segment by segment breakdowns it would probably show a huge number for that segment followed by a massive lose of viewership afterwards. So let's see how Roman's announcement does on YouTube next week. It won't come near what the opening segment did last week but let's see if it has the most views out of the entire show.
> ...


That's exactly how I see it playing out.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> And then maybe at the end of the night they do a tag match with both men or something.


A tag match between Reigns/Rollins and Braun/Wyatt could be interesting...plenty of backstory there.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

TD Stinger said:


> You telling me Braun returning and taking out Roman or confronting Roman wouldn’t start Raw out with a bang. I think it’s fairly simple what happens.
> 
> Roman says he wants whoever the UC Champion is at Summerslam. Braun comes out, says he should be #1 contender. Braun lays out Roman or they have a brawl. Angle makes a #1 contender’s match at GBOF for Summerslam between these two. And then maybe at the end of the night they do a tag match with both men or something.
> 
> And then Braun and Roman finally conclude their feud.


Not really. But that's only because I think there is a better way to bring Braun back:

Joe has Brock in the coquina clutch in the middle of the ring. Heyman is panicking. The ref grabs Brock's arm. Just as he does that Braun's music hits. He comes in and destroys both Joe and Brock. At that point you have two guys deserving of a title match at Summerslam. A finish like this makes sense because WWE doesn't want Brock to lose and they probably don't want to stop Joe's momentum.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Big dog gonna take a big shit in the yard.

It's incredible that they subjected us to months of the same goddamn awful match over and over between the Hardys and Shamaro, only to put the Hardys under (and possibly split them up).

No Aries, no Y2J, no Strowman, and no New Day. Everything that was watchable on Raw at the start of the year is now gone.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Please let Roman's announcement be first so I can change the channel to American Ninja Warrior for the rest of the night.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Bray and Bayley, two of the most misused people on the roster, and they are both on Raw.... why did I stop watching Smackdown for Raw again? 

Fingers crossed for a Braun return though. I heard he 'isnt finished with Roman yet' :kappa


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*The Big Dog Has Something To Say*

nobody cares.

honestly, if Brock isn't on RAW this week, there's nothing worth tuning in to.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If Reigns/Braun continues AGAIN, I will laugh my ass off. That feud feels like it's dragged on for a year at this point. Just end the trash.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> If Reigns/Braun continues AGAIN, I will laugh my ass off. That feud feels like it's dragged on for a year at this point. Just end the trash.


Disagree -- they've only feuded for a few months, as Reigns had a pit stop with Undertaker. Plus, the feud has been fairly booked, 1 win apiece; and it's done a lot for Strowman's starpower. 

They have mileage in this rivalry.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

redban said:


> Disagree -- they've only feuded for a few months, as Reigns had a pit stop with Undertaker. Plus, the feud has been fairly booked, 1 win apiece; and it's done a lot for Strowman's starpower.
> 
> They have mileage in this rivalry.


Agree to disagree. Feels like it's been going on forever. Fresh feuds for the Summer, plz.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Can't wait for Braun to come out.

Been the best part of the WWE for coming up to a year now and his feud with Reigns is the best thing they've done within the company for absolute years - end it at GBOF with Strowman getting another win and then keep them two away from eachother until next year considering they're potentially the two biggest stars on the Raw roster.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If the Reigns/Braun feud continues even longer I will laugh my ass of so hard. PLEASE let this happen just for the LOLz. 9 million brawls, one good moment that included tipping over an ambulance.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

ShowStopper, you've posted three times now that Braun/Roman has been too long and you would hate to see it go on further.

Honestly, I HATE Reigns. However, I like this feud and would certainly be OK with it going on 'til Summerslam. I find Reigns inexcusably boring, however, fighting with a monster like Braun is the only type of match where I can accept reigns. 
I would think your opinion would be in the great minority here. The feud itself has already a decent build (remarkable for the RAW booking team these days), it has a story that writes it self due to injury sustained by Braun, and could actually work in building both competitors (especially if Braun walks away from it win a hard fought win at summerslam, and then onto Lesnar at SS or something). 

I'm just not quite sure why you would not want this to continue on? What other plans are there that'd be better? I don't want Reigns to face any of my favorites and squash them...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cryptvill said:


> ShowStopper, you've posted three times now that Braun/Roman has been too long and you would hate to see it go on further.
> 
> Honestly, I HATE Reigns. However, I like this feud and would certainly be OK with it going on 'til Summerslam. I find Reigns inexcusably boring, however, fighting with a monster like Braun is the only type of match where I can accept reigns.
> I would think your opinion would be in the great minority here. The feud itself has already a decent build (remarkable for the RAW booking team these days), it has a story that writes it self due to injury sustained by Braun, and could actually work in building both competitors (especially if Braun walks away from it win a hard fought win at summerslam, and then onto Lesnar at SS or something).
> ...


Well, I was responding to someone who quoted my post, so..

Nah. Feud has already gone on for months. It had one memorable moment out of months of build, and they nearly had to KILL someone for that to happen. Although, I do agree at least Reigns won't be squashing anyone I care for, so in that case, go for it..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rollins vs. HHH lasts for 7 months with literally one month of actual excitement, great feud.

Strowman vs. Reigns lasts for 3 months with apparently one month of actual excitement. Boring, should end it. Don't care about either of the men, but care so much to bash either man whenever a thread pops up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Rollins vs. HHH lasts for 7 months with literally one month of actual excitement, great feud.
> 
> Strowman vs. Reigns lasts for 3 months with apparently one month of actual excitement. Boring, should end it. Don't care about either of the men, but care so much to bash either man whenever a thread pops up.


Yeah, not a difference at all with one of them men being a part-timer who disappeared off TV for months.

Same exact thing. I swear. It really is.

:lol

And I'm not bashing either guy by saying the feud has been going on for months, before Braun got injured. That's really all I'm saying. Why that is being taken so personally, I do not know.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, not a difference at all with one of them men being a part-timer who disappeared off TV for months.
> 
> Same exact thing. I swear. It really is.
> 
> ...


But that's your logic though, right?

Weren't you even saying the Rollins/Joe feud was good at one point? 

Like I said in another thread. You have your opinion. I have no doubt you think all of Rollins' feuds are enjoyable, because you enjoy Seth Rollins. 

Yet, no one else can have an opinion. If someone thinks Rollins' face run is horrendous, you're right there to bring up pointless and meaningless statistics that mean nothing to someone who simply doesn't care for Rollins. As if you're surprised. 

Like the guy said, you've literally brought up the Strowman/Reigns thing about 3 or 4 times in ONE thread. We get it, you dislike both men and have some anger towards a feud that's been off television for over a month. You bash the Raw ratings and Raw itself yet you CONTINUOUSLY tune in to watch it to then bash it. You only seem to actually like Seth Rollins so why not save yourself from the hassle of baiting people and fishing for arguments and just watch the Rollins segments and matches once Raw is done?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> But that's your logic though, right?
> 
> Weren't you even saying the Rollins/Joe feud was good at one point?
> 
> ...


My logic is that I simply stated outside of one moment, I haven't enjoyed one feud in particular.

For some reason, on and off for months now, anytime I post that opinion you post a passive-aggressive post about how "THIS FEUD IS THE BEST THING WWE HAS DONE IN YEARS" or some-such nonsense that is pretty laughable, tbh.

I haven't run down Braun as a talent, or as a person. So, why you get so annoyed that I am not enjoying a feud, I still do not know. This literally has nothing to do with Seth Rollins, or anyone else in WWE, wrestler or creative, or ownership for that matter. The only reason you bring him up is in a passive-aggressive manner when you post something negative about him, after I post that I don't enjoy this Braun/Reigns feud. Baiting 101. Why you care that I am simply not enjoying ONE feud that, before the injury, has gone on for quite some time, I have no idea.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> My logic is that I simply stated outside of one moment, I haven't enjoyed one feud in particular.
> 
> For some reason, on and off for months now, anytime I post that opinion you post a passive-aggressive post about how "THIS FEUD IS THE BEST THING WWE HAS DONE IN YEARS" or some-such nonsense that is pretty laughable, tbh.
> 
> I haven't run down Braun as a talent, or as a person. So, why you get so annoyed that I am not enjoying a feud, I still do not know. This literally has nothing to do with Seth Rollins, or anyone else in WWE, wrestler or creative, or ownership for that matter. The only reason you bring him up is in a passive-aggressive manner when you post something negative about him, after I post that I don't enjoy this Braun/Reigns feud. Baiting 101. Why you care that I am simply not enjoying ONE feud that, before the injury, has gone on for quite some time, I have no idea.


But you keep mentioning that. Over and over and over. You've posted 6 times in this thread and all 6 times have mentioned Braun Strowman, Roman Reigns or their feud. In fact, you post it every time the feud is brought up as if you find it somewhat strange that people are enjoying a feud that doesn't involve people you particularly care for. 

Anyway, it's all a matter of opinion. You like Rollins. I like Strowman. Let's hope one day they're feuding and we can see the best in both of them in their collective roles.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

_Anyway_, looking forward to...

*Reigns' announcement*
I expect this to open the show with Reigns either making the announcement or being interrupted before then or both he could make the announcement and then have someone come out, so we'll see. As for the announcement itself I think it will either be that he is challenging the winner of Lesnar/Joe or that he is challenging Goldberg (or Taker for another match as some recent rumors seem to suggest but this is very uncertain). I can definitely see Braun coming out to confront Reigns here to resume their feud and setup a match of GBOF. The Reigns/Braun feud has been one of the best and hottest this year but it was sadly side tracked by Braun's injury so it will be nice to see them resume it. A brawl would be cool and it can get quite intense and no doubt the crowd for it will be very hot. Whatever the case looking forward to whatever Reigns does.

*Rollins/Wyatt*
Interested to see how they follow up with this feud from the promo last week. As an aside I expect to see them talk about the video game and the recent cover reveal and trailer, possibly a segment with Rollins for it. Not sure how Wyatt would get involved but he is always interrupting stuff so who knows. If Braun returns they could setup a tag match for the main event between Reigns/Rollins and Braun/Wyatt, I think that could be great as there is plenty of backstory in there to play with.

*Sasha/Alexa*
I wonder how they follow up with this from last week. I think this is the money feud on the RAW's women's division and they should be building it up for a Sasha title win at SummerSlam. They could have a first match at GBOF where Alexa retains with some shenanigans but then Sasha gets the win at SummerSlam. The promos between both should be good and no doubt they brawl during a couple of segments as well. That they have legit heat between each other will only help the feud.

*Lesnar/Joe*
I don't think Lesnar will be on tonight so I doubt we'll see much this week for this feud, probably some pre-recorded interview with Joe or even Heyman.

In any case, looking forward to RAW tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> But you keep mentioning that. Over and over and over. You've posted 6 times in this thread and all 6 times have mentioned Braun Strowman, Roman Reigns or their feud. In fact, you post it every time the feud is brought up as if you find it somewhat strange that people are enjoying a feud that doesn't involve people you particularly care for.
> 
> Anyway, it's all a matter of opinion. You like Rollins. I like Strowman. Let's hope one day they're feuding and we can see the best in both of them in their collective roles.


A lot of that is just responding to someone who quotes my post to talk about it after I make my initial post.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roman kicking off Raw woot woot!

Good now I don't have to give a shit about the rest of the show after that


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Also Balor is advertised for this show. He has not been at RAW over the last two weeks so I wonder what they have him do tonight given that they did a video package for him last week. Hoping he doesn't gets involved with Reigns/Braun.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Things I'm looking forward to tonight...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Is Reigns definitely opening the show?

If he is, I'll tune in.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Is Reigns definitely opening the show?
> 
> If he is, I'll tune in.


Yes, just saw the update in the app and he is kicking off RAW.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Roses are red,
Violets are Blue,
Strowman is coming,
And he's not finished...WITH YOUUUUU.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

so basically Roman is gonna come out, chat shit, get beat down by a returning Strowman, they will have a match at GBOF ahead of Strowman v Lesnar at SummerSlam?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They've hyped the announcement for a week. Better be something big.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

oh good i dont have to tune in till after 830


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PWInsider posted some potential spoilers for RAW tonight for those who want to check it out (here).


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> so basically Roman is gonna come out, chat shit, get beat down by a returning Strowman, they will have a match at GBOF ahead of Strowman v Lesnar at SummerSlam?


The obvious (but I still hope for it) result.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

While a fan of both -- I have exactly zero interest in a Rollins-Wyatt feud


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

ugh the 3 hour show is tonight... ughhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

This is a huge deal because this is the first Evansville, Indiana WWE TV event since 1997.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Coup De Grace said:


> While a fan of both -- I have exactly zero interest in a Rollins-Wyatt feud


Right?

I like both guys too, but it just screams "filler".


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Steve Black Man said:


> Right?
> 
> I like both guys too, but it just screams "filler".


And we all know who's going to end up eating the pin and losing the feud


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Coup De Grace said:


> And we all know who's going to end up eating the pin and losing the feud


Yeah. The whole thing is a chain reaction of ineptitude. 

They have nothing for Rollins do do, but they want to "keep him strong", so they feed Wyatt to him to pass the time.

So at the end of the day Rollins looks no better for winning a mean-nothing feud, and Wyatt gets buried yet again because they had nothing interesting for Rollins to do. 

And of course it goes without saying that they never have anything interesting for Wyatt to do.

Ugh.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Yeah, I'm here to second or third the notion that Rollins vs. Wyatt has me at a lost. I am 0.001% interested in that match up and it ALL falls on the hands of booking over the year. Wyatt has been made to be a fool, and they never seem to have anything for Rollins to do after the HHH/Rollins saga. Completely boring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What feud in WWE right now isn't filler? At least it's fresh.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Braun to return and cause mayhem with Roman Reigns tonight before Reigns says his important announcement. *


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ready for some :braun :braun :braun


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman's big announcement for tonight:

"This will be the lowest rated RAW because it has been hyped around my special announcement"


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

here comes 3 hours of my life im going to waste


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big announcement hyped for a week and we have 22 people in here a few minutes from the start of the show.

:lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

At least make it worth while. Please.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

HiddenFlaw said:


> here comes 3 hours of my life im going to waste


I usually record it and tune in for the first hour and if after the first hour it has sucked I usually say fuck it and end up going to play Overwatch or something haha.



ShowStopper said:


> Big announcement hyped for a week and we have 22 people in here a few minutes from the start of the show.
> 
> :lol


It's Roman, does anyone really care what he has to say?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If I don't hear the roar of "Braun!" throughout the arena within 5 minutes of Roman's entrance, I will be severely dissapointed.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RAW and SDL threads be dead as shit these days. Sad.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> It's Roman, does anyone really care what he has to say?


Yes because theres a 20+ page thread on his announcement alone :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok and here...we...go!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

THE BIG DAWG


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Great. The announcement is first. THANK YOU.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WOW god dam that is loud

:mark: Roman


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How do you get boos in a mark town that they haven't been in since 1997??????


OMG. :lmao


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn those boo's.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Announcement first, good at least we will get this boring over pushed fuck out of the way right off the bat.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

What a retarded shirt and Cole can fuck off he still guts more boos than cherrs


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

that shirt is god awful. fits him perfectly


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

So, announcing a Taker rematch or does BRAAAAUUUUUN come out and kick his ass?


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thunderous reaction? Wtf


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Ok Braun. Anytime now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok let's see how this goes...


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SO loud. 95% of the roster wishes they got the reaction Roman got. 


That new shirt is not good ill admit that. But it will sell big time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A taker rematch????

WHAT?

:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman looks like he ain't slept all week.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That shitty t-shirt is worse than Ambrose's :heston


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Time for RAW!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Really Roman? I seem to remember Balor pinning you in his debut on Raw 1 on 1.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Reigns kind of heeling it up here.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Strowman beat you though my dude.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

:ha

Let's go Big Dawg


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Loving this Roman :ha


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Um, Balor and Seth did beat you one on one.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

He gets boo'd in fucking Indiana or wherever the hell they are LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another pop for Rollins.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roman just rubbing it in the smarks face. :lol gotta love it


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think Samoa Joe comes out...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

if hes going to be a cocky prick then he needs to change his attire


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Cocky asshole Reigns is the best Reigns. What a babyface he is lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Watching on mute due to work....ugh the pain...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WOW, what a HUGE announcement.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Geez don't let Roman speak more than 2 sentences.

He is an awful promo.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Big Dog killing it

:kobelol


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm good with this, let's get Lesnar/Reigns II out of the way.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Gotta say, Dick Roman is better than Fairy Tale Roman.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Heel Roman?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This is the best thing Roman has done in years.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I actually liked that promo. Except for that ending.

Joe :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JOE.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Please Joe fucking kill this clown


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Roman is pretty much full on heel right now.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Straight up and to the point again, Reigns has been killing his promos lately.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Hell of a promo by Reigns.

Goddamn, I think I might be changing my tune on him.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That was terrible. Good thing Joe's here.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice little pop for Joe.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Great promo by Roman.

Anyone who doesnt think so needs to get their head out of their ass


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah Reigns vs Joe main event match I guess.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Every time they say "Great Balls of Fire PPV" I cringe a little bit.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok Reigns if you're gonna be a dick I like it...just stick with it


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Big Dog killing it
> 
> :kobelol


 Are you for real? The delivery was all over the place :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

"That (fat) guy named Joe." :reigns2


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Cocky Roman is fun.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Samoa Joe vs a Samoan named Joe? Blegh.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay the forums are fixed!! I hope they are fixed for everyone else!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Heel Roman is best Roman. Best promo he has ever done.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Reigns finally turning heel?


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Raw off to the usual start... I can't believe they promote this shit week in advance... A basic announcement saying "I am going to get a title shot." Joke.

Normal start... guy comes out does a little talk, other guy interupts, match likely sets up.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Awesome promo from the Big Dog!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MY NAME IS HOVA


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Roman is such a heel. Look at that promo.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Joe's theme is so over the top it's awesome.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Hell of a promo by Reigns.
> 
> Goddamn, I think I might be changing my tune on him.


Come to the dark side, we got cookies


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ace said:


> Are you for real? The delivery was all over the place :lmao


Great promo. Can't wait until Roman hits his peak.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

"You've never beaten me"

Until tonight Joe


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I can't hear him speak, but from just hearing Joe's WWE promos in the past, I know he's ripping Reigns a new one right now.

Joe is so underrated on mic.

He doesn't get enough respect for his mic skills on this site. TBQPFH.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That's a Roman I can get behind


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah Reigns vs Joe main event match I guess.


Thats where Braun will come out


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ace said:


> Are you for real? The delivery was all over the place :lmao


Pretty much. Lower standards for him tbh.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Average Joe...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Don't piss off a mafia boss.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Ace said:


> Geez don't let Roman speak more than 2 sentences.
> 
> He is an awful promo.


I don't know what you're on about, that was a decent promo.

He's one of the most underrated on the mic tbh.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

JUST JOE!

:ha

Big Dog burying the entire roster. Wow.

Samoa "Just" Joe

:kobelol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Who will win this war?

Hint, his name is Joe.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"You'll always be..."


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Fuck, Reigns is beating Joe tonight. fpalm


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Joe kicking the other Joe's ass :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh look, another brawl. Never seen one of them before.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Samoan Joes


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't get it -- we supposed to boo Joe here?

Roman's acting like a pure jackass


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Joe's music got me over here like:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

And of course Roman comes out on top, I fucking can't take this shit any longer.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Yay the forums are fixed!! I hope they are fixed for everyone else!


They wuz broke?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Damn one headbutt by Joe sent Roman flying outta the ring like a bitch.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Typical Roman booking.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

If Joe can't beat Roman how can he stand a chance against Brock?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Joe better go over tonight.

Ah who am I kidding, Reigns is winning.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

If Roman would've said "You'll always be the other Samoan Joe, I would've lost my sh*t"


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap for both Joes.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

soooo....that was the announcement?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

arch.unleash said:


> Fuck, Reigns is beating Joe tonight. fpalm


Braun is coming out to cost Roman the match


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman just turned Joe face, that was cool


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

and thats why brock is winning


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Joe's so dope

Good opening, main event tonight i'd imagine


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns did a good promo there, the way they have been booking and presenting him for over a year now has been on point.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is why people always bash Reigns feuds. No reason Joe couldn't get the upper hand there.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Jay Valero said:


> They wuz broke?


Yeah it wouldn't let me post without using the advanced option and it wouldn't let me check my notifications.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I wonder what Bryan will decide about 'Carmella's' MITB briefcase, on tomorrow night.

Does he have the balls to revoke it?

Maybe he bars Ellsworth from being out during any of Carmella's matches, until she cashes in?

Doesn't really do much about her winning the case though.

I say he makes her face Becky for the case either tomorrow night or the next SD ppv. 

And Ellsworth is banned from ringside.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

What's the situation on the announcement? I missed a bit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So we waited a week just for him to announce that he'll be the number one contender at SS?










How original.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Great concept for an opening but my goodness, you have to protect Joe more than that. I know anyone that has followed WWE for even a month knows Joe has no chance, but WWE needs to operate off of illusion/telling the story. Having Joe sonned right there was an awful decision leave Reigns lying. Reigns doesn't have the biggest match of his WWE run in two weeks....


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Great promo. Can't wait until Roman hits his peak.


 Lines were good, but baw gawd now I understand why everyone calls him a bad promo. They've done well to hide it for months though. His best promos are kept best to one line responses or 2-3 sentences. His tone was all over the place and he was emphasizing the wrong words with conviction. Truly horrific.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Joe beat Roman's ass for like a minute straight then Roman hits one fucking punch and he stands tall? Seriously?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Amber <3* :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Still possible that Braun returns and interrupts the main event attacking Reigns so that the match ends up in fuckery.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Come to the dark side, we got cookies


I like cookies...

Seriously though, that was a great segment. I think Roman may have just won me over...Ironically enough by being a complete dick :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I hate the puppymonkeybaby commercial.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

fucking hell man, why do I watch this shit????

Wait a week to hear Reigns announce that he thinks he should be the #1 contender for the championship at summerslam...

fuck OFF.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That's the announcement I waited a week for?

I think I'll pass on RAW..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait a minute The Hardyz facing a team thats not Sheamus and Cesaro?? Is this real right now?


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Only two people in the thread saying that was a bad promo and both are the usual suspects.

:hmmm


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> So Joe beat Roman's ass for like a minute straight then Roman hits one fucking punch and he stands tall? Seriously?


Pretty much how it works with Roman.


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

Come on, that was a heel promo.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

What a bizarre scenario:

The Universal championship will be contested between two heels, but to put over the lesser one the compnay is using the supposed bigger face act to gain Joe sympathy.

:hmmm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wwe9391 said:


> Braun is coming out to cost Roman the match


*"I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOUUUU!!!!"*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd ain't that bad tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Wait a minute The Hardyz facing a team thats not Sheamus and Cesaro?? Is this real right now?


Still facing them at GBOF.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Wow actually a fresh tag matchup? Wtf


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> And of course Roman comes out on top, I fucking can't take this shit any longer.


It's gonna be like this until Wrestlemania.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay it's The Hardy's!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hardys with a face reaction. Ain't that hard.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Lol if Reigns beats Joe tonight.

Think pretty clear he loses through some sort of shenanigans though. But you never know with the Big Dog, he's full of surprises.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Roman Reigns move list:
*
punch
toe kick
big boot
samoan drop
moment of silence
short arm clothesline
shoulder tackle
jumping clothesline
apron jumping dropkick
spear
superman punch
*
Carmella's move list:*

Finishing moves
Code of Silence (Modified figure-four headscissors)
 Superkick

Signature moves
Bodyscissors
Crucifix Pin
Staten Island Shuffle (Bronco Buster)
Diving crossbody
Turnbuckle handstand into Frankensteiner
Single Leg Dropkick
Forearm Smash
Small Package
Atomic Drop
Suicide Dive
Rope aided Hurricanarana
Reverse STO
Oklahoma Roll
Thesz Press followed by puncher and mat slams
Backslide
Guilotine Choke
Sit out facebuster
Lotus lock
Monkey Flip
Sit out rear mat slam
Tilt a Whirl headscissors
Big Boot
School Girl Pin
Vertical suplex


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh jeez probably more cement thrown down. Joe may win that dirty but we all know WWE won't have the balls to "submit" Reigns on live television and I doubt he is busting out the Muscle Buster. Hopefully that deteriorates to a brawl where Joe ends up standing?

Still, could've been even more sweet if Joe stands tall start and finish.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Joe's short promo was a lot better than Roman's. It was delivered very well and didn't sound like someone just reciting lines. Actually felt like he meant what he was saying (not to mention the first half of Roman's promo didn't even make sense).

That all said, we know Brock destroys Roman when they've interacted/wrestled. If Joe can't dominate Roman in similar fashion, then there's no reason to believe he has any chance against Lesnar. Hence, no reason to care.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Raw sucks. Turning it off now! Ugh


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh look the guys who were only over when they were sided with AJ Styles.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Jobbers v Nostalgia act. Bring back the puppymonkeybaby commercial.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

God Movement said:


> Lol if Reigns beats Joe tonight.
> 
> Think pretty clear he loses through some sort of shenanigans though. But you never know with the Big Dog, he's full of surprises.


I'm expecting Braun to return and get involved somehow.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Still possible that Braun returns and interrupts the main event attacking Reigns so that the match ends up in fuckery.











Lets make it happen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Boring show so far.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Idk how Raw can't create an interesting tag division, they have some fine teams man.... it's just all so boring.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, I have no interest in seeing Reigns have beat Joe before Braun shows up to give Joe the cheap win.

I'm out.



ShowStopper said:


> Boring show so far.


 Seen this all a million times :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

With how much they've protected Roman lately, I'm hoping for a DQ finish at best here.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

jayman321 said:


> *Roman Reigns move list:
> *
> punch
> toe kick
> ...


You....do realize Roman used to use way more moves than that in FCW right? He's booked as a brawler, hence why he rarely uses other moves. 

But don't let basic logic and facts get in the way of your hatred, bub.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Damn, if I would have known Raw was in my city the day after my birthday, I would've went. Would have been my first wrestling show I've seen live. 

Oh well, I can't imagine tonight will be all that interesting, but would have been a cool experience I suppose.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

jayman321 said:


> *Roman Reigns move list:
> *
> punch
> toe kick
> ...


This is actually accurate :lol 

Roman is a good wrestler though.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I honestly want to see Roman squash Joe, just to see this place blow up :lol

I think I finally get it. Reigns is the ultimate troll, and I'm starting to like it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jeff Hardy could always get it. God bless his dumb ass and broken leg.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Joe's short promo was a lot better than Roman's. It was delivered very well and didn't sound like someone just reciting lines. Actually felt like he meant what he was saying (not to mention the first half of Roman's promo didn't even make sense).
> 
> That all said, we know Brock destroys Roman when they've interacted/wrestled. If Joe can't dominate Roman in similar fashion, then there's no reason to believe he has any chance against Lesnar. Hence, no reason to care.


Reigns was pretty good. He didn't sound like he was reciting lines.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

"You are still Festus to me!"


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

KOMania1 said:


> You....do realize Roman used to use way more moves than that in FCW right? He's booked as a brawler, hence why he rarely uses other moves.
> 
> But don't let basic logic and facts get in the way of your hatred, bub.


Oh I know, it's just funny. Terrible booking and a lack of character = pure shit.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Romans promo was so much better than Joes. Really no need to compare


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

the_hound said:


>


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i hope to god they aren't gonna make "The Bar" Sheamus and Cesaro's official tag team name.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Romans promo was so much better than Joes. Really no need to compare


LOL. ITS MYYY YARDDDD NOWWW *mean duck face*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

So Roman wants to face the winner of Brock/Joe @ Summerslam? I'd re-introduce Braun back then. Have him cost Roman the title.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

YankBastard said:


> Reigns was pretty good. He didn't sound like he was reciting lines.


I think he did. The constant pauses coupled with the bland delivery makes me think he may as well have had the script out there with him and just done the promo that way.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

And you guys want talent to get signed by this fucking company.

MAKEROMANLOOKSTRONG


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

why why why 

why do i give this shit a chance every monday night

i tune in to the same shit ... man comes out, talks, gets interupted --> match set up
next match comes randomly encountered opponents, commercial strikes 

fuck why does it all make me upset. why cant you just have the commericials before and after a match


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

After the marking out when the Hardyz returned at WM, I knew that Broken Matt won't be allowed in this shitty company, and now they're just another nostalgia act. How many more opportunities are they gonna ruin?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> "You are still Festus to me!"


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

I think it's clear Reigns is not beating Joe tonight.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

jayman321 said:


> Oh I know, it's just funny. Terrible booking and a lack of character = pure shit.


Fair enough. I don't really disagree with that honestly.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> So Roman wants to face the winner of Brock/Joe @ Summerslam? I'd re-introduce Braun back then. Have him cost Roman the title.


Not the title, tonight's match.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

arch.unleash said:


> After the marking out when the Hardyz returned at WM, I knew that Broken Matt won't be allowed in this shitty company, and now they're just another nostalgia act. How many more opportunities are they gonna ruin?


The issue is LEGAL.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

jayman321 said:


> LOL. ITS MYYY YARDDDD NOWWW *mean duck face*


You forgot the part where he was rubbing salt in the smart marks wounds.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> So Roman wants to face the winner of Brock/Joe @ Summerslam? I'd re-introduce Braun back then. Have him cost Roman the title.


Braun is medically cleared to come back now. I think they're gonna reintroduce him a the end of the night, when he cost Roman the match against Joe. To set up their rubber match at GBOF.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anderson go back to trunks dude, still aint used to the tights on him, just don't look right.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

so kurt angle is just going allow roman a title shot lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Romans promo was so much better than Joes. Really no need to compare


Wrong but thanks for playing


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People on here in 2017 still don't know what a smark is, yet we're supposed to take their opinions seriously.

Great work.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

God Movement said:


> The issue is LEGAL.


If they really want they'll get it, this the WWE we're talking about, but they just don't care. The gimmick won't fit their corporate over scripted shows.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i hope to god they aren't gonna make "The Bar" Sheamus and Cesaro's official tag team name.


As AWFUL of a tag name as that'd be, I can just see the punny babyface promos 71 year-old Vince Mcmahon would write

It's last call for you two. When you stumble away from the hard shots Im gonna give ya in that ring, you're not going to be able to drink away the pain."


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I think he did. The constant pauses coupled with the bland delivery makes me think he may as well have had the script out there with him and just done the promo that way.


He was pausing to allow fans to boo him. Building heat.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This is actually accurate :lol
> 
> Roman is a good wrestler though.


He can be carried to a good match, but that's it.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

HiddenFlaw said:


> so kurt angle is just going allow roman a title shot lol


Of course.

He's never heard of No.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Amber B said:


> Jeff Hardy could always get it. God bless his dumb ass and broken leg.


Me and my sister had crushes on The Hardy's when we were younger. I liked Matt and she liked Jeff lol! It weird to think that both of them are old enough to be my Dad though.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

anyone think anderson/gallows have a chance here? lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

arch.unleash said:


> If they really want they'll get it, this the WWE we're talking about, but they just don't care. The gimmick won't fit their corporate over scripted shows.


From what I've read TNA is playing hardball with it, they'd probably have to pay a hefty sum. Will the gimmick recoup that sum? I don't know.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Might just be me, but I think both Hardy's look so out of shape :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Matt Hardy seems rather uncoordinated in the ring.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm done with Hardys vs. Sheamus/Cesaro


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

For a minute there, I thought Anderson and Gallows were gonna win. [emoji38]


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roman Reigns trending on twitter. Keep on talking about him, keep it up. 


Nice tag match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Club deserves better.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

YankBastard said:


> He was pausing to allow fans to boo him. Building heat.


If that's how you want to justify his constant pausing then fine - but then there's a fundamental flaw in that considering he is a face. :shrug


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Roman coming into his own. 

:bjpenn


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Reigns lost at ... whatever the PPV was, don't remember. What exactly makes him more deserving of a shot than the other three participants in kayfabe?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, trending on Twitter means a lot and makes WWE a lot of money.

Repugnant.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Jeez...

They set up a #1 contender match with no build... hasn't anderson/gallows been constantly losing? Why is this a #1 contender match? This division and booking sucks.

Then they have the predictable winners in Hardyz win. 
Now we are stuck with the same tag team battles we've had for the past x amount of months

fuck my life.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Nice match there. Probably the best Anderson/Gallows have looked since they got there. All credit to the Hardys.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Tired of seeing The Hardyz win. These old fucks need to be losing to the likes of Gallows and Anderson. With G&A now defeated, I don't see anyone else that looks like a contender to Sheamus and Cesaro.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Roman coming into his own.


He is, they have been doing a good job with him since Mania and particularly since the brand split.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

God Movement said:


> From what I've read TNA is playing hardball with it, they'd probably have to pay a hefty sum. Will the gimmick recoup that sum? I don't know.


Of course it will, it was probably the hottest gimmick in the world. They brought them back because they were getting too big and they wanted to contain them. Typical WWE bullshit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

the_hound said:


>


Why the fuck they gotta make all the women wear pantyhose? Now see if she wasn't wearing those that gif would be so much better... Its still nice but the crotch pad of the pantyhose stretching out kinda ruins it a little for me.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Here I thought Reigns' announcement would encompass something original or creative.
Turns out, he gets yet another title shot. How utterly shocking.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

What did I miss in those 30 minutes?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

YankBastard said:


> Tired of seeing The Hardyz win. These old fucks need to be losing to the likes of Gallows and Anderson. With G&A now defeated, I don't see anyone else that looks like a contender to Sheamus and Cesaro.


Most people don't care about tag team division so they can have Hardyz vs Sheamus/ Cesaro for the rest of the year.

Is 2017, being in a tag team means you are not good on your own.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Darren Criss said:


> What did I miss in those 30 minutes?


Nothing good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Here I thought Reigns' announcement would encompass something original or creative.
> Turns out, he gets yet another title shot. How utterly shocking.


Segment of the year, man. You missed out!


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> If that's how you want to justify his constant pausing then fine - but then there's a fundamental flaw in that considering he is a face. :shrug


He's not a total face. He's a tweener face. You people still can't fucking figure this shit out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If you have to guess what alignment someone is, odds are that isn't good..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So is this Goldust/R-Truth feud moving on at some point?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

you could tell goldust was in when wrestling was bid. his delivery, facial expressions are so spot on. hall of famer at some point for sure


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Actually really enjoying Goldust


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Goldust is great lol!


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Here I thought Reigns' announcement would encompass something original or creative.
> Turns out, he gets yet another title shot. How utterly shocking.


Yeah I was hoping Braun, now that he's medically cleared, would come out and they would reignite their feud.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Drifter :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Darren Criss said:


> What did I miss in those 30 minutes?


"Hurr Durrr, I'm Roman Reigns and I'm the number one contender for the universal championship at SS cause dis is my yard" Joe interrupts him they end up brawling and now they have a match as the ME.

Hardy's beat The Club in a tag match

That's it.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

goldust needs the wig


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

THE DRIFTER! :mark


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Goldust is 48 years old. Is there anyone older than him still wrestling?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias getting his own graphics for his name.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This guy totally just got hired for looking like Randy Savage.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Man I thought Elias cut his hair for a sec.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I like Elias and I feel like he should break his guitar into his opponents' head.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why would Elias want anyone to walk with him? isn't he a lone drifter?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

YankBastard said:


> He's not a total face. He's a tweener face. You people still can't fucking figure this shit out.


He's a face, period. Trying to swing it to him being a tweener is just another crutch people try to use for Reigns when he gets booed. 

If you're going to use his promo tonight as an example of him being a heel, don't. If he was over people would have popped at most of the stuff he was saying, or at worst giving him a mixed reaction for some of the names. Instead he got totally booed at each name.

The closest thing to a heel promo Roman cut this year was the one on the Raw before Mania.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This guy's delivery is so dry it's hilarious. He has mad potential.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> People on here in 2017 still don't know what a smark is, yet we're supposed to take their opinions seriously.
> 
> Great work.


Somewhat going off of this, it would be hilarious if baseball fans engaged in the same kind of banter that some wrestling fans do over this kind of thing.

"statistical/smark baseball fan: "Mark Mcgwire? what a disgusting overpushed player! First base defense is so easy, awful strikeout ratio, 12 career stolen bases and laughable metrics against generally inferior pitching all while JUICED"

"baseball mark 2: "Mark Mcgwire helped save baseball with 583 homeruns in less than 6200 at bats ya Sabermetric smark! WAR is a bore Mike Trout is on pace for record WAR and has all five tools but will Never. Drawn. A. Dime."


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Love the drifter and how they are using him lol.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Samson is brilliant, terrific heel.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Balor? Wtf.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Glad to see they're content with falling ratings


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Talk about a weak reaction for Balor :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hey roamn, this is how you get heat


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao Elias is gold.

Shoot, Balor here to ruin his song.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:tucky at VINTAGE Goldust and BASED Elias in back-to-back segments.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LOL Finn Balor with a lowcard pop again.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ahh Finn finally shows up.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Who wants to walk with the Drifter!!!!!!???


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:lol poor balor


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I wanted to hear the song Finn. Goddamnit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Balor interrupting The Drifter, interesting...thankfully that means he is not meddling with anything Reigns is doing so it is all good.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Darren Criss said:


> Goldust is 48 years old. Is there anyone older than him still wrestling?


Loads of older wrestlers. Scott Steiner is wrestling on ppv at tna slammiversary in 2 weeks and billy Gunn is challenging for number 2 title in njpw upcoming


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Elias playbacking would be hilarious... but he'd looks like a jobber


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Balor demoted to Drifter hahhhhhhaha HE CANT BEAT BROCK THO


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

At least act like you're tuning it


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Balor is a mix up of the lead vocalists of 3 Doors Down and Imagine Dragons.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Elias>>>>>Balor


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Elias tuning his guitar is more entertaining than Balor's entire career.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Samson needs complete silence? He should apply for a trade to 205 Live.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Drifter gonna go all double J and smash that guitar on Finn.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

the boy in the ill fitting jacket with the collar up like dead elvis


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Balor getting a better face reaction than Reigns.

:lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

So why did Balor come out?

EDIT: Thanks Cole.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

............


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Elias should slam the guitar over his head.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> YankBastard said:
> 
> 
> > He's not a total face. He's a tweener face. You people still can't fucking figure this shit out.
> ...


Bro gotta disagree and I hate Reigns. That promo solidified him at WORST a tweener. He trolled the crowd, acted like an asshole, and JOE whos supposed to be a Triple H goon got love. Reigns is a heel.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Finn is delicious, how can you be straight seeing this man every week?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Why the fuck they gotta make all the women wear pantyhose? Now see if she wasn't wearing those that gif would be so much better... Its still nice but the crotch pad of the pantyhose stretching out kinda ruins it a little for me.


I think they wear the panty hose to avoid wardrobe malfunctions. That way nothing slips out and we don't see anything inappropriate. It seems like it would be pretty embarrassing to have a wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, at least Dean appears to be done with The Drifter. So, there's that.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Why does Balor constantly pull on his tiny pleather jacket whenever his music is playing?


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Raw tonight:

1. Reigns Announcement: Complete failure. I give 1 star as the promo was decent, but the expectations of announcement made it terrible. Additionally, this predictable nature of starting Raw with a segment leading to a match is completely predictable bullshit. Worse, they had Joe get beat up at the end by one punch. *

2. Hardyz vs. Gallows/Anderson for #1 contenders, why? Because fuck all, we don't know how to build anyone else up and we can't exactly just hand the hardyz a tag title match again, can we? Predictable winner, commericial breaks in between, and the utter-loser booking of Gallows/Anderson ruined the good wrestling of the actual match. **

3. Golddust promo, cause why the fuck not, we've had him giving promos now for weeks just keep doing the same shit and no progress is made. Good promo, but more predictable bullshit. *

4. Elias Sampson comes to the ring to do his usual shit and make fun of fans. COOL? 1.5*

5. Finn Balor interupts... leading to a match


Don't worry, I'll keep you updated! So far, absolute shit!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So who is Balor facing then?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So THIS is what creative has for Balor :HA


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Digging Samson. Was getting a really good amount of heat - probably the most anyone will get tonight (aside from the "face" of the company :lol )


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

God, this little ****** should get injured again. I can't stand it.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Damnit, Finn!!

I wanted to hear Elias serenade us with his beautiful music.

The guitar tuning was a great touch :lol


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Elias looks like Jericho's next feud.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

When late November/December roles around and MNF has that stretch of Falcons/Seahawks, Steelers/Bengals, Tom Brady and Falcons/Bucs: everyone in the company might be chanting "fin" again in a whole different context.....


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm just waiting for Elias Samson to hit someone with the guitar like The Honky Tonk Man/Jeff Jarrett.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

So Balor's gimmick is that he has a cool leather jacket? Very interesting.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Bo Wyatt


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Elias is interfering. SO clear.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bo Wyatt


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Against Bo? :HA

Jesus what the hell happened to Bo?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The deliberate irrelevance with which Raw rambles on every week now, with no other goal than to arrive at that PPPV (Penis Pay Per View), is mindnumbing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bo?

:lmao


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

YES! BOLIEVE!


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> He's a face, period. Trying to swing it to him being a tweener is just another crutch people try to use for Reigns when he gets booed.
> 
> If you're going to use his promo tonight as an example of him being a heel, don't. If he was over people would have popped at most of the stuff he was saying, or at worst giving him a mixed reaction for some of the names. Instead he got totally booed at each name.
> 
> The closest thing to a heel promo Roman cut this year was the one on the Raw before Mania.


He's not a heel, he's a tweener face. It's never really been done before. You fucking smarks still don't fucking get it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bo Dallas? Yeah this RAW has been shit thus far and most likely wont improve, im out.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

baby wyatt lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bo looking like he's gonna join his brother.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well Well if it ain't Bo Dallas.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bo Dallas looks like he has been working out.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Balor getting his ass beat by fucking Bo Dallas? Lol seriously? This company can't book for shit, got jobbers making your top stars look like jokes...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bo Dallas? I had completely forgotten about him.


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

I fucking love Bo Dallas. He looks ready to join the family.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

What happened to stables. Why aren't there any nowadays


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is that beard even real? :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

bradatar said:


> Bro gotta disagree and I hate Reigns. That promo solidified him at WORST a tweener. He trolled the crowd, acted like an asshole, and JOE whos supposed to be a Triple H goon got love. Reigns is a heel.


That's just based off of the general reaction to Reigns. If you had Stone Cold or The Rock back in the day going out there and cutting a promo similar to that one (and they've cut more heelish promos as faces then the one Reigns just cut), there wouldn't be this whole "tweener" nonsense. The promo itself could've been done mostly by someone as a face or a heel, Reigns reaction was that of a heel, but the guy is still clearly portrayed as a face (hence the brawl between him and Joe where he gets the upperhand clean).


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

GET HIM BO!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I turned away from the TV for a sec and came back and thought another one of the NXT guys got called up or some, turns out it's Bo Dallas :booklel what happen to this guy


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Bolieve me, this guy was NXT Champion...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BO DALLAS!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bo Dallas will stiff Balor, get drafted to SD and win the WWE title from Jinder


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Bo?
> 
> :lmao


I had no idea Bo was still employed :maury :maury Hell, I wouldn't even know that was Bo with the beard and the new physique. Props for hitting the weight room but man, I guess we know a prime candidate for the next spring cleaning


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bo needs to join the family. I BO LIEVE in destroying Finn.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bo trying to look like his brother so he can get a woman like Jojo as well >


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Digging Samson. Was getting a really good amount of heat - probably the most anyone will get tonight (aside from the "face" of the company :lol )


I'm not suprised you like that segment, Samson is another Sandow.

Mmmm

Samson...

Sandow...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

God Movement said:


> What happened to stables. Why aren't there any nowadays


Vince isn't a fan of them and never has been. HHH even said on his WWE made documentary that Vince has never liked them and that's why it took him and Shawn so long to convince Vince to let them do DX.

In other words, he's a boring ******.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks like Bo is having his annual 15 seconds of fame. :mase


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Bo Wyatt is coming soon.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hey Bo looked pretty solid for a little while at least.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Bo just need the sunglasses and he will be doing a good cosplay of Adam Bomb.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Is dieting punished with death in the Rotunda family, or why does he still have tits?

And why does he look like Adam Bomb?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Why the fuck is this a match :kobelol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

dallas had so much potential till wwe creative killed him stone dead


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Would be nice if this aggression from Finn actually lead to something (heel turn, Balor Club) but I'm not holding my breath


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Where is Miz and Maryse?
WWE you're not helping.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I'm just waiting for Elias Samson to hit someone with the guitar like The Honky Tonk Man/Jeff Jarrett.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Vince isn't a fan of them and never has been. HHH even said on his WWE made documentary that Vince has never liked them and that's why it took him and Shawn so long to convince Vince to let them do DX.
> 
> In other words, he's a boring ******.


It's actually a big reason why there are a lot of "pointless" matches every Monday or Tuesday night. With a stable, you do not have to do matches between two top stars on every show. You just pit the top star against another member of the stable, a lesser member, and you're able to progress the feud and create some divide between the bigger stars. It also makes title chases more interesting as you have to get through obstacles to get to the head of the group.

Vince is an idiot. DX/Nation of Domination/Hart Foundation/Corporation/Ministry etc... those were good times indeed.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Last time someone stiffed Finn in a match, they moved to Smackdown and became WWE Champion...


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

If this was Smackdown, Dallas would have won.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Why the fuck is this a match :kobelol




I was hoping it was to start a Wyatt saves his brother angle but then I remembered the Seth feud. We can't be having characters do more than one thing and have any kind of depth can we? Unless they are defending da yard.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> I'm not suprised you like that segment, Samson is another Sandow.
> 
> Mmmm
> 
> ...


Eh, there are some similarities certainly. Look is similar and both share having a strong grasp of their characters - and some devotion as well.

But yeah, digging Samson so far but he's not on Sandow's level (yet).


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

There goes Corey again with this mysterious story.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

This trailer actually looks legit.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Dallas should join the Wyatts


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Please leak the Graves shit tonight after that


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So what was the point of Dallas making Balor look like a joke at the start? Why didn't Balor just squash his ass? That opening with Bo beating Balor's ass made him look like shit, how's anyone supposed to take Balor vs Lesnar serious if he can barely handle Bo Dallas?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins looks like a million bucks in that trailer.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


thats never going to happen in this pg era crap :mj2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This trailer is so LIT!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is that Vince Russo smashing everything?


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Had to leave after the opening segment and first half of the Hardyz match, hoping to return to the magnificent sound of 
BRAAAAUUUUUUUNNNNNN
:braun :braun :braun :braun

But what I really meant was
I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOUUUUU
:heyman5 :heyman5 :heyman5 :heyman5
:braun :braun :braun :braun


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is a wrestling game.... not a drama. What the fuck....


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

This commercial is pretty awesome.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The best part of Raw.

:mj2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Love my boi Rollins getting that WWE 2K18 rub.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> So THIS is what creative has for Balor :HA


For the entire roster besides Roman.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Nice trailer


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rollins attire on the cover of 2K18 looks bad ass with that black and gold, hope he starts wearing that at some point.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Michael Cole actually sounds genuinely excited about Rollins being on the cover.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

ignoring stone cold in that promo there, cole?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That commercial is probably the best thing you'll see tonight.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

starsfan24 said:


> This trailer actually looks legit.


My fiancée and I just were like holy shit...fire promo


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Table for 3 tonight with Maryse, Eve and Kelly. I can't wait to see what they have to talk about Women's Revolution, by the stretch that was posted on Youtube, this will cause a big controversy about the "Diva" term.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

A 45 second 2k commercial made Rollins look considerably cooler/more "badass" with a character than creative has in 2 years of Seth being a solo wrestler :maruy :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

My Bray is about to lose another feud.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice, Rollins segment about the game.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Astounding how Seth has an awesome character for a 30 second commercial, but can't have one on a weekly basis. :kobelol

Poor rat bastard. :rollins


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Best that I've seen Balor or Bo look on the main roster.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice commercial but the cover of the game is so lame.

Since WWE'12 every game cover has been the generic red background and a picture that can be easily found on PSD-Dreams archive, the worst part is that probably someone gets big money that cheap work.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wonder who's gonna interrupt Rollins :hmmm


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Wonder who's gonna interrupt Rollins :hmmm


Miz.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Nice, Rollins segment about the game.


When I read the last word of your post, I nearly freaked...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Wonder who's gonna interrupt Rollins :hmmm


Probably Wyatt.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Darren Criss said:


> wkc_23 said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder who's gonna interrupt Rollins
> ...


Maybe Braun hasn't gotten finished with Brays brainwash? Hey I just want to see my dude crush someone.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876956717753479171


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> That commercial is probably the best thing you'll see tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Probably Wyatt.


I was being sarcastic :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What's the storyline here? Angle and Graves gonna have a gay relationship?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

...god this long drawn out storyline just to bring Stephanie's worthless as back on tv.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kurt shooting on Enzo :lol


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Miz must confront Rollins, you know, Miz's gimmick is about being in the media.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Weak pop for Seth.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Shrimpy Rollins.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm tired of Kurt, please let Graves be General Manager


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good backstage segment. Is it just me or is Cass actually becoming a better talker? Seemed comfortable, lines delivered well, and while he's not great yet, it's certainly better than I remember him being.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> Weak pop for Seth.


Week trolling attempt #7549759579459 by wwe9391


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Enzo calling out Mcgregor! :lol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Seth theme should have some lyrics to make it less generic, it will never reach Metalingus status.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Michael almost called him cover boy lolllll


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

I have absolutely no interest in seeing Conor in WWE even if it's just for a segment at mania. That said Enzo is the one wrestler who he could KO without me feeling bad for the guy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Maybe Braun hasn't gotten finished with Brays brainwash? Hey I just want to see my dude crush someone.


He's gonna crush Roman at the end of the night :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kids and women cheering for Seth.

:mj4


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

What did Enzo tweet at McGregor?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

neither you nor HBK belong in the same stratosphere with michael jordan and peyton manning


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Trailer shows how badass a guy can look if he is handled by people other than WWE.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Week trolling attempt #7549759579459 by wwe9391


:x

For real tho I thought it was weak nothing personal, Im happy he is on the cover of the game. One of my favorites.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So did Kurt knock up Steph and Trips killed the baby? We are ten years from when they killed Vince off by blowing him up. Believable lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Always love to hear Seth put HBK over.

:hbk1


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"YOU DESERVE IT" fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

He is the champ


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

You deserve being on a video game cover?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I hate that chant almost as much as "This is Awesome"


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Kids and *women cheering for Seth.*
> 
> :mj4


This is how HBK became over


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

what a pathetic crowd, _You Deserve It _chant for a game cover?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh god stop. This Seth Rollins kiss ass babyface sucks


----------



## plainview 2007 (Apr 3, 2017)

This stuff is all cheese.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Seth full on babyface now it seems. Got the pandering down 100%.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> Weak pop for Seth.


Didn't stop him from getting "You Deserve It" chants :shrug


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

WYATT SAVE_US


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Braun hasn't gotten finished with Brays brainwash? Hey I just want to see my dude crush someone.
> ...


I wanted it to open like that. Maybe we can dream of him coming out and crushing him and staring down Brock and Joe? BRAAAUUUUUNNNNNN


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You deserve it chants :hmm


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh great. Bray....


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Motivational Speaker Seth Rollins lol!


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

You Deserve It chant for a game cover

Where's Xavier when he need him?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Oh god stop. This Seth Rollins kiss ass babyface sucks


Stfu you'd be creaming your panties if it was Roman


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

How did Bo get so fat this fast?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Repetitive promo Wyatt is here


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This promo should've been done MONTHS ago!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Horrible content but damn good delivery.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm not digging Bray's jazz guitarrist hat.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jesus Christ, what the hell happened to Bo?


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Ugh. Bray's gonna have to put over this shrimp dick Nazi fucker.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Why should anyone care about Wyatt anymore? I mean, I think the guy is immensely talented, but WWE have really booked him to death. No weight behind his words anymore. He needs a face turn.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

What a fucking geek Rollins is. Promos in wrestling is a lost art.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sonny Crockett said:


> What did Enzo tweet at McGregor?


Here ya go


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Why can't Seth be as cool as he was on the videogame trailer?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wyatt can't cut promos for shit, anyone could seriously do what he does, stand there just babble on about noting, laughing between every sentence, and say "Man" here and there.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

The JoJo pounder is on! Also, Rollins ain't very over


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Bray Wyatt aka KING OF THE GYM


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Ok people Rollins had to in a babyface way put over a freaking rated T video game. I doubt too many in the history of the business could cut a sizzling promo under that premise.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Woops here's the tweet


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Why can't Seth be as cool as he was on the videogame trailer?


Because 2ks creative team isn't a bunch of retarded monkeys


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

That corny ass speech just to shill a shitty video game.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Bray needs Raven as his mentor.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

the E is gonna have to respond to the annoying catholic church after that comment


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

WWE doing self game promotion segments are getting stale. Nothing will ever beat WWE '13 for which the game had so many customable hacks that allowed you to essentially update the roster with any wrestler you wanted with their own custom video titantron. Hacks which they made sure to not allow you to do in the games that followed.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did Seth just declare there is no god?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Bray is a God, he already "blessed" Jojo's ass.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> Because 2ks creative team isn't a bunch of retarded monkeys


don't insult the monkeys


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Seth with that open Atheism ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So what will happen now?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Bray should just go back to Huskey Harris at this point


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Did Seth just declare there is no god?


Well he is an atheist in real life...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

that is going to cause a stir among pluralist whistleblowers! If WWE had to apologize for Big Show childishly ripping down another country's flag they are going to need a whole two hour press conference for that line!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Why should anyone care about Wyatt anymore? I mean, I think the guy is immensely talented, but WWE have really booked him to death. No weight behind his words anymore. He needs a face turn.


Yeah. Bray pretty much "preaches" the same thing weekly and loses all his feuds. His credibility is very low.. I blame the creative, of course.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth I'm pretty sure, is an atheist in real life, so..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Seth I'm pretty sure, is an atheist in real life, so..


He is and he doesn't cowers from saying it on social media.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Seth Rollins doesn't need to believe in God, he is Jesus after all.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Very nice Rollins


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

First Bo Dallas get owned now Bray Wyatt.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Nice move by Seth there.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Well he is an atheist in real life...


Yeah but it just seems a bit unlike a babyface to just state to everyone in the building there is no god and those who believe in him believe in a lie.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, both men got split open from that top rope cross body.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Raw tonight:

1. Reigns Announcement: Complete failure. I give 1 star as the promo was decent, but the expectations of announcement made it terrible. Additionally, this predictable nature of starting Raw with a segment leading to a match is completely predictable bullshit. Worse, they had Joe get beat up at the end by one punch. *

2. Hardyz vs. Gallows/Anderson for #1 contenders, why? Because fuck all, we don't know how to build anyone else up and we can't exactly just hand the hardyz a tag title match again, can we? Predictable winner, commericial breaks in between, and the utter-loser booking of Gallows/Anderson ruined the good wrestling of the actual match. **

3. Golddust promo, cause why the fuck not, we've had him giving promos now for weeks just keep doing the same shit and no progress is made. Good promo, but more predictable bullshit. *

4. Elias Sampson comes to the ring to do his usual shit and make fun of fans. COOL? 1.5*

5. Finn Balor interupts... leading to a match.. Bo gets the upperhand early (the first unpredictable thing so far on Raw), but soon after, Finn starts to destroy him with a mean streak. After the first fury of Bo, it leads to the generic jobber vs. star match. Well executed by both men, just bad booking as usual. Boring. **

6. Corey Graves randomly leaves the announcers table again... for the third straight week (ok WWE, first time it was cool, the third time it is getting old, do something different plz). They go to the back, get inerupted by Enzo/Cass, Kurt says theyll find the perputrator tonight. We don't get to hear what Graves says next. Nicely handled overall (Cass is doing well). **** I like the mystery of the Enzo/Cass storyline, but I hate that it will likely lead to Cass turning out as the Attacker. There's no real reason to break up Enzo/Cass. They are over.

7. Rollins comes out to talk about him being on the cover.. "You Deserve it" chants, dumbass WWE fans. Typical face promo from Rollins pandering to the audience, predictable raw interuption by Wyatt (aka mr. can't win anything, booking sucks, and can't be EVER taking as a credible threat). Seth flys over the ring to attack Bray during his entrance. Effectlively assuring us all that Bray's words mean nothing. Literally, it took ONE FUCKING MOVE and Wyatt's words turned to nothing. Un-fucking-believable. * (1 star)




Don't worry, I'll keep you updated! So far, absolute shit!


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Well he is an atheist in real life...


King of Common Sense using his brain


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

wyatt gets punked again. fuck off


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Solid there from Seth.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rollins got a little blood there...


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

@SAMCRO especially in a country where there are so many believers.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So been waiting to see Bray and JoJo on TV together since the news broke.... says anyone noticed Jojo's body language and voice tone tonight?

She usually moves awkward anyways with her sexy azz.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn he busted Wyatt open there...


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

That's it?


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Damn. Rollins is cut open. If only they were in a real match.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The cover face is bleeding, y'all.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Breezango would have solved this case already.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice finish to the segment there.


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

Man, I can't believe I'm still a Bray Wyatt fan.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

1 hour show and yet nothing from Miz, Maryse and Ambrose. Are we watching Raw?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Damn, both men got split open from that top rope cross body.


how did rollins who's right side collided with wyatt get a cut on his left cheek?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I will need to see the segment again was the blood on Rollins' face his own or Wyatt's? Wyatt also had blood on his mouth.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah but it just seems a bit unlike a babyface to to just state to everyone in the building there is no god and those who believe in him believe in a lie.


Sometimes it's okay for Seth not to be so "cookie cutter" babyface. It would be very weird for Seth to state something that most people know for a fact, he doesn't believe in it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BLOOOD


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

phyfts said:


> Man, I can't believe I'm still a Bray Wyatt fan.


Seriously though...I agree.

It will never get better.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

How did Rollins open himself with a cross body?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Sometimes it's okay for Seth not to be so "cookie cutter" babyface. It would be very weird for Seth to state something that most people know for a fact, he doesn't believe in it.


I'm just saying he could have worded it a bit different like "Me personally i don't believe in gods" cause he could have gotten some heat there, cause i'm sure theres alot in that crowd who do believe in god.


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Did Seth just declare there is no god?


we all made mistakes in our lives, all of us have but it does not have to define us who are today, it does not have to define us who we are tomorrow, it does not have to define who we are in the future (redundant) . We are the ones who decide that. 

If anything, you can take from that he's highlighting the free will we have. That free will given to us by God.


He also referred to Bray as an alleged god.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> How did Rollins open himself with a cross body?


Divine punishment for saying there is no God.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Looks like Seth and Bray clocked heads.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Dang they hit heads on the way down. Didn't even notice it.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

The crowd could give Seth a standing ovation, mothers and their children crying for joy when his theme hits.

The arena could shake because the applause is so thunderous ; it'd make Thor jealous.

Riots breaking out in the street because 2K18 is sold out and they didn't get their copy with poster boy Rollins on it.

*"Wow, weak pop for Seth huh?"*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> How did Rollins open himself with a cross body?


I think Bray's head collided with the side of his face


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Impressive victory :booklel


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I think Wyatt's tooth cut Rollins cheek.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes Charley


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm just saying he could have worded it a bit different like "Me personally i don't believe in gods" cause he could have gotten some heat there, cause i'm sure theres alot in that crowd who do believe in god.












Seth should've gone this route.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> I think Bray's head collided with the side of his face


I see


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Charly is sexy azz fugg bruh.... wooooooweeee!!


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

damn charlie is hot

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

THE DRIFTERRRRRR :mark

Hey D-Von.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Ugh they're already setting up Steph/HHH vs Angle. Raw is about to get ten times shittier.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DVON!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Tozawa

kada


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

D-Von cameo! :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey it's Devon!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Devon!!! Get the medics!!!!!!!

Now for the best thing going on for RAW: The Tidus brand.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

midcard feud *clap clap clap clap clap* midcard feud


and Devon sighting.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This what happens when you interrupt The Drifter. 

GET THE TABLES, D'VON!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Charly! :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good, Finn Balor is set to walk with Elias.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I hate dogs and cats


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Everyboyd wanna beat Balor's ass now?!?!

Da fugg...

I gotta re-watch RAW because I have no idea what that attack was about!

And a D-Von sighting! And DAT pop he got!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh yeah the CW division is still alive, barely but alive.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Past couple of segments have been decent.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Boy I'm glad Balor was able to make BIG DAWG look strong before he was cut off.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Tf was that Booker? :lol


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

@the_game_master. Seth didnt make a mistake he just rejects fairy tales n dogma.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ace marking out atm


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

D-Von................................GET THE BACKSTAGE SEGMENT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Poor Charly she was just a innocent bystander.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Time to hear "TJP" from the commentators a million times.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol Balor's promo:

Joe - I know him very well, when he locks on that Coquina Clutch it's lights out.

Roman - He's the big dog.

:lol This "creative" team...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Titus Brand :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol TJ is seriously still a heel after Neville betrayed him and assaulted him? Still a heel with that entrance that screams babyface? lol wow.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Titus Brand

kada


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

THE TITUS BRAND!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Titus Brand y'all!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Tozawa's face :lol


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

It's restaurant boy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A shame that the Rollins/Wyatt segment had to end with both men bleeding like that.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I didn't think D-Von was still with the WWE.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

yesss the Titus Brand. 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dat dere Titus Brand makin' MILLION DOLLAH MOO. :vince$ :dance

:hayden3 at Tozawa's reaction at Titus' entrance, though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Titus a better announcer than Greg Hamilton


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That fan :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Titus is better on the Mic than Balor. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> A shame that the Rollins/Wyatt segment had to end with both men bleeding like that.


Why is it a shame? It added alittle something extra to it.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> I didn't think D-Von was still with the WWE.


he became a road agent


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Whatever I'm a sucker for the Titus Brand.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Why is it a shame? It added alittle something extra to it.


Never good when one of the performers messes up a spot.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

I wish Titus would try to hug Vince again him being gone again would be nice


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This Titus Brand stuff is good. Perfect role for Titus and can be used to help other younger talents. Good shit.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm not sure why, but I like seeing different nationalities of the same ethnic group face each other in the WWE.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"Tozawa getting more popular by the week" Yeah, Im sure in two years Tozawa is going to rival Steve Austin and seas of people are going to be wearing Tozawa "ahhhh" shirts


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> A shame that the Rollins/Wyatt segment had to end with both men bleeding like that.


Eh a little blood doesn't hurt. Doubt either of them are that upset about it.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

The King has arrived!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God can they please move Neville into the main event scene already? The guy is too fucking good to be stuck in this dead division.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tozawa's reaction had me dead :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

You think Vince sees a difference between Tozawa and Nakamura?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Never good when one of the performers messes up a spot.


Bumping heads on a high spot like that isn't some travesty. Happens quite often, too. If it was a lot of blood, I might agree, though. That little bit of blood made for the best visual of the night thus far, outside of Charley.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Neville is being WASTED in the CW division now!

Let the man chase (TAKE) the IC title now!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> God can they please move Neville into the main event scene already, the guy is too fucking good to be stuck in this dead division.


So you want to move one of the best acts of a "dead" division out of said division? You can't just move whomever is succeeding on the CW division out of it, the idea is to have highlight talent in there.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

My dream scenario for the Angle and graves shit is all the attacks were from Braun.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Billions of yen! Billions of yen!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cole just called Tozawa's kiai a "HA!" :westbrook3


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

D Von got a pop from the crowd lol?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Bumping heads on a high spot like that isn't some travesty. Happens quite often, too. If it was a lot of blood, I might agree, though. That little bit of blood made for the best visual of the night thus far, outside of Charley.


This. I mean Roman's mouth is always gets busted open. Nothing bad happens to him either lol.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

phyfts said:


> Man, I can't believe I'm still a Bray Wyatt fan.


You have to have hope man lol! I really wish that they would use him better.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Really liked the Seth/Wyatt segment. Seth has been really good on the mic lately and this week was no exception. Good stuff Seth (Y)


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

lol at you guys asking Neville to move out of the Cruiserweight Division, the only place where he can shine. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> This. I mean Roman's mouth is always gets busted open. Nothing bad happens to him either lol.


Happened at WM 12 too in the HBK/Bret Ironman match. Bret did a suicide dive and him and Shawn clunked heads. They both wrote about it in their books and buried the other for it. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A nice touch on the Wyatt/Rollins segment was Rollins using Wyatt's own weapon (the darkness) against him to "strike form the darkness" like he said Wyatt likes to do in last week's promo. They should mention it next week and play it as Wyatt getting a taste of his own medicine.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Tozawa's reaction had me dead :lol


Hey yo, @CJ . Smiley this work of art, please prease.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> So you want to move one of the best acts of a "dead" division out of said division? You can't just move whomever is succeeding on the CW division out of it, the idea is to have highlight talent in there.


Yeah because the division is a joke and the fans take a piss when it comes on, i don't think Neville is really doing much for it as good as he is. Remove him from it and nothing changes imo, still a piss break, still matches no one there gives a fuck about.

For the good of his career he should be moved onto the main event. Its just getting a little old watching beat Rich Swann, TJP, Jack Challgher etc, he can only go so far in the division.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Tozawa is missing something and has been since his RAW debut....


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Somebody give tjp a burning hammer from the top rope onto the steps plz.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SANTON BOMB


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> A nice touch on the Wyatt/Rollins segment was Rollins using Wyatt's own weapon (the darkness) against him to "strike form the darkness" like he said Wyatt likes to do in last week's promo. They should mention it next week and play it as Wyatt getting a taste of his own medicine.


That's why they call Seth "The Architect" :wink2:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Titus Brand about to get this dub.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Titus

:kobelol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Idc about current storyline, put the belts on THE TITUS BRAND!


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

That's an ugly suit, Titus.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Neville should never go back face.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Neville is the boss of RAW!

Push dat man!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Happened at WM 12 too in the HBK/Bret Ironman match. Bret did a suicide dive and him and Shawn clunked heads. They both wrote about it in their books and buried the other for it. :lol


From my memory, Bret sure went hard on Shawn in that book too. I don't have my copy infront of me, but something like "Shawn Michaels will always be a yellow-haired, yellow-belly coward to me". "I was surprised at the lack of ring shape Shawn was in and how I had to slow things down." I remember he ripped Shawn to pieces over smaller details too.

I love Bret's book and still think it is the best wrestling auto. Mick is a good technical writer and funny, Jericho's books are so conversational with good backstage insight, but Bret's book was just so damn raw and honest and he sure left no stone unturned there.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm interested in this Neville vs Titus Brand feud.

Akira Tozawa being the champion of the Titus Brand.

kada


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

titus brand will be squashed by Shemaro.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Tidus is a great mouthpiece. He should sign Nakamura to the Tidus brand.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Tozawa's reaction to Titus gets me every time :lmao


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

TOP GUYS


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The powa of tozawa has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

titus is best full time manager on the main roster. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Titus going chaching was hilarious to me for some reason.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Powa of Tozawa! :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Titus Brand becoming tweenerish instead of straight up heels could pan out to be awesome. 

On a side note, I will never get tired of Neville's intense and gravelly voice tone during his promos. :trips9


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Enzo/Cass vs Revival match I guess.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Titus Brand I'm sold


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was better than I expected


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

TITUS IS FUCKING AWESOME.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> From my memory, Bret sure went hard on Shawn in that book too. I don't have my copy infront of me, but something like "Shawn Michaels will always be a yellow-haired, yellow-belly coward to me". "I was surprised at the lack of ring shape Shawn was in and how I had to slow things down." I remember he ripped Shawn to pieces over smaller details too.
> 
> I love Bret's book and still think it is the best wrestling auto. Mick is a good technical writer and funny, Jericho's books are so conversational with good backstage insight, but Bret's book was just so damn raw and honest and he sure left no stone unturned there.



They both buried eachother in their books. This was before they made up. So, it makes sense. They legit hated eachother. That's part of what made their feud so good. It felt real.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

writers are so bad

"you dont sound like a proud king, but more like a scared boy!" 

come the fuck on


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Thought for sure I'd hate the Titus Brand thing. Now it's something I look forward to every Raw.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Don't ya dare be sour!!! Clap your hands and feel Tozawaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Titus Brand is awesome


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

bret also praised shawn too


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its nice to actually see an old school type of manager/promoter again, seems like there hasn't been any in ages, just valet arm candy mangers.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

r truths promos are shit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Who knew that the Titus brand stuff would be one of the highlights of RAW. He's seriously been killing it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Great Cruiserweight segment!!

Akira Tozawa is one of the most over Cruiserweights that they have at the moment, Neville is one of the best heels in the company, and Titus O'Neal's shtick with the Titus Brand is interesting due to its potenial. 

Looking forward to seeing more of this feud :mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> They both buried eachother in their books. This was before they made up. So, it makes sense. They legit hated eachother. That's part of what made their feud so good. It felt real.


Shawn didn't write his first book (he did write his second, which is only half a wrestling book) and just gave interviews for it but yup. It'd be interesting though if we got a pre-Christ era autobio written by Shawn. That is for sure


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Bo looks so credible now, is he is receiving his own strotyline?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bo really looks different.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Curtis Axel still works there? whats he do just stand around backstage at catering every week?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, been seeing bits and pieces of RAW and it's quite a chore..


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Don't tell me they are wasting Truth and Goldust on a random Raw?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Curtis!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Having a match with catering :ti


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

axel n bo should join bray.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

About an hour and a half in. I'm ready for a nap.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

That was a good segment. Made me actually feel sorry for Bo and Axel.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Miz starting a brand of his own


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:clap at R-Truth paying homage to 2Pac by having All Eyes on Me written on the back of his vest.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

charly oh my god







[/IMG]


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Miz with the :buried out tonight


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

miz to have a stable :bjpenn i dig it


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

No women tonight. That's good. Without Bayley to beat up, nothing else in the Raw womens' division is interesting, I guess.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joe is one of the best mic workers in the company.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Dude's got a huge fucking head.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Interesting how they left out the interference from that match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck have Goldust and R truth just been feuding over vignette's? Are they not in the arena every week? Why's R Truth not tried to find Goldust and kick his ass? Instead he's just making goofy spoof vignettes in the vein of 70's blacksploitation movies and coming off like a goofball and as if he doesn't take the feud serious.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

braun has to interfere in the main event 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

DA BIG DAWG


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This isn't closing the show?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Wait a minute, this match wasn't the main event?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Roman is getting his win back, you read it here first.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great promo by Joe.

Surprised they're doing the match now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This isn't the main event?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Reigns already? What's the main even? Sheamsaro vs the Tidus brand?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Charly is so cute. Like baby doll cute.

I hope Vince's old d!ck isn't going anywhere near any of her orifices...


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

They said it would be the main event... but it isn't.

Hoping for something exciting to close the show.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I thought this was the main event? :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

R-Truth and Goldust I'm actually pretty interested to see where this feud goes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Prayer Police said:


> Reigns already? What's the main even? Sheamsaro vs the Tidus brand?


I think it is Revival match against Enzo/Cass since they have been teasing that Angle will have answers by the end of the night.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wait, this isn't the main event?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

My parents on TV!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Joe is one of the best mic workers in the company.


Glad someone else besides me has said this.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What is the main event tonight?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

women main eventing?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Titus Brand vs Sheamus and Cesaro Main Event! :swanson


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cole loves saying the "Big Dog" doesn't he? You can just tell he's sitting there all night waiting to say that like a kid on Christmas. Dude wants Roman's dick in his ass so bad he can't hardly stand it.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Prayer Police said:


> Reigns already? What's the main even? Sheamsaro vs the Tidus brand?


Alexa, Revival, SheSaro, and Amblows still to come, right?


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

I just started watching Raw and I'm already bored. Anything good happen earlier?


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

have they forgotten about RAWs third hour.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Im actually pleased its happening now. This night quil is gonna kick in soon


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Is the person that's been attacking Enzo and Cass gonna be the main event?


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

Prayer Police said:


> Reigns already? What's the main even? Sheamsaro vs the Tidus brand?


Enzo / Kass attacker revelation


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I think it is Revival match against Enzo/Cass since they have been teasing that Angle will have answers by the end of the night.


talk about a 3rd hour killer


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

BaeJLee said:


> I just started watching Raw and I'm already bored. Anything good happen earlier?


Seth's WWE 2K18 promo


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Cole loves saying the "Big Dog" doesn't he? You can just tell he's sitting there all night waiting to say that like a kid on Christmas. Dude wants Roman's dick in his ass so bad he can't hardly stand it.


He has Vince screaming in his ear what to say in moments Vince views as important. It is extremely sad, sounds stupid, especially with the crickets the intro music was getting. 

It is something out of the 90s, the big dog, this is my yard. It is cringe worthy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm kinda intrigued of what will happen now that Enzo/Big Cass/Angle will close the show.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, ready for some Reigns' action...let's go.

Could Braun interfere here?


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Charly is so cute. Like baby doll cute.
> 
> I hope Vince's old d!ck isn't going anywhere near any of her orifices...


She looks way hotter than she did a year ago. Maybe she's tightened up that bod lol.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

moss said:


> Enzo / Kass attacker revelation


It's probably Bliss and her mighty forearm of doom


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876978693553258496


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> R-Truth and Goldust I'm actually pretty interested to see where this feud goes.


It doesn't go anywhere. 

They have a thousand vignettes, then a match. Which is at least better than the usual WWE feud, with a thousand matches.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

I missed the opening segment but I read that Roman called Joe fat, did they seriously edit that out in the recap?


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks like they gave up on the 3rd hour by having the "Main Event" now.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> It doesn't go anywhere.
> 
> They have a thousand vignettes, then a match. Which is at least better than the usual WWE feud, with a thousand matches.


Why do you have to be so right though? :serious:


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Darren Criss said:


> Seth's WWE 2K18 promo


Oh cool, I'll have to go back and rewatch it. Thanks


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

BaeJLee said:


> Oh cool, I'll have to go back and rewatch it. Thanks


I mean, the commercial was even better.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876978693553258496


But but Joe! He already knows your name, he is also a Samoan named Joe :shrug


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Wasn't this supposed to be the main event?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hopefully this picks up.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

The Roman chants sound more masculine than usual tonight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

throw some respeck on it

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Good match so far. I like the slow build in the match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty rough few mins..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Roman's like "Joe you aint related to The Rock like the other 500 samoan's thats been in WWE? Pftt you don't matter then..."


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good pacing to this match, quite liking the character work from both.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

romans always better the 2nd time around. vince trying to convice us with the third reigns monster push in the last 4 years

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Good match so far. Watch Roman pin the n1 contender with 1 spear.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"A clinic."

Ok, Maggle. :lol


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

maggle has no idea what a clinic is.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Boring as fuck match so far.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

BrotherNero said:


> Good match so far. Watch Roman pin the n1 contender with 1 spear.


I think Strowman comes in and attacks Reigns, ending the match.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

reigns to win with a spear clean. Or Joe getting a distraction win from Brauns comeback. Making Joe look like a geek


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

YankBastard said:


> I think Strowman comes in and attacks Reigns, ending the match.


Yeah I am still holding out for that possibility.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Is Samoan Joe the new Yokozuna????


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BaeJLee said:


> Oh cool, I'll have to go back and rewatch it. Thanks


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is WWE expecting us to just act as if all those times Roman lost 1 on 1 never happened? This would make sense if Roman has been undefeated and only lost in multi men matches like tags and Fatal Four Way's but he this isn't the case, the fucker just lost to Braun not too long ago 1 on 1 as well as Seth and Balor.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Those weak ass corner clotheslines


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

wwe really booked themselves into a corner with this match. cant really have either guy lose.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Roman just standing there like a retard, what was you waiting for idiot?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Good match. Still waiting for the roar of Braun.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice counter and super man punch follow up there.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Crowd is really into this match.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

why are they surprised everybody kicks out of the superman punch


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"He kicked out of the superman punch!?!" "Roman can't believe it! I can't believe it!"

He has NEVER beat anyone with that fucking move why is it so shocking he kicked out? everyone does.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

That was impressive. Usually that Spear puts you away, near rope or not.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy fuck, I thought they were gonna have Joe lose clean there.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Badshah e Hind said:


> wwe really booked themselves into a corner with this match. cant really have either guy lose.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Maybe this ends in a double DQ? Or both men get counted out?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I'd be shocked if Joe wins cleanly.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> "He kicked out of the superman punch!?!" "Roman can't believe it! I can't believe it!"
> 
> He has NEVER beat anyone with that fucking move why is it so shocking he kicked out? everyone does.


Beat Jinder with it if I recall correctly. But I get where you're coming from.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

STROWMAN.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Joseph92 said:


> Maybe this ends in a double DQ? Or both men get counted out?


i think Braun is interfering. or might be a countout

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HE'S BACK :mark: :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Joseph92 said:


> Maybe this ends in a double DQ? Or both men get counted out?


Or Braun


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good match so far, that clutch and then spear spot was nice.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm not done with you, Roman!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol took Roman Retard like 30 seconds to react to that sound.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Here he comes!


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

STROWMAN :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank GOD. That was torture.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

hahahaha this will be epic. brauuuun. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BRRRRRAAAAAUUUUUNNNNN!!! :WOO

AND JOE NABS THE WIN TO BOOT!!! :westbrook


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Roman Reigns= best flopping fish impression


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Good match and Strowman is back :mark:


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Wasn't Roman supposed to win or something like that


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *"I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOUUUU!!!!"*


*UH OH!*


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

MARKING


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That was the best win Joe was going to get honestly.

Now Destroy him Braun!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow thats kinda shocking they even had Roman lose even with a distraction, i thought for sure it'd be some no contest or DQ.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Holy fuck, Strowman is back and Joe is looking like a fucking monster.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That pop for Strowman :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That pop for :braun :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did Braun steal that ambulance?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

BBBBRRRRAAAAAUUUUUNNNN!!!!! IM NOT FINISHED WITH YOUOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Roman trashing around like a fish


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Thank GOD. That was torture.


Torture? That was a solid match.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

reigns selling like a MFer. at least they really putting over the coquina clutch even if it isnt clean.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

oh thank god


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Good match.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanked God this didn't end show, that would have been anticlimatic.

Strowman's return was mad dramatic for no reason-- very unnecessary. Joe and Reigns had no chemistry. the entire match seemed faked.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOU :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course Joe couldn't win clean.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good so it is Reigns/Braun at GBOF.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Match was mediocre.

That pop for Strowman though. Wow.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Please someone make the scared Roman face a gif...please?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah Cole now go on to constantly remind us the only reason Roman lost was because of Braun, fucking bitch.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

That pop was amazing..especially for a shitty town they're in.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Good match. Now here comes Braun Strowman :mark:


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

I was going to get mad at another distraction finish but that Strowman return was hilarious. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

BRAAAAAAAAAUN

God I missed that.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

That match was good. Anyone hating it can GTFO


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

IM NOT FINISHED WITH YOU. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

can the whole rest of raw just be braun throwing roman into things pls


----------



## Lesnar Sucks (Sep 1, 2016)

Braun is looking sleek


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

BBBBRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Braun is a fucking star


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Torture? That was a solid match.


Only by millennial standards. Same recycled spots and horrible finish.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

HAHAHAHAHA

Also the Reigns-Joe match was good.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Torture? That was a solid match.


Not enough dives apparently.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

How is "I'm Not Finished With You!" not on a T shirt yet.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Being in a program with Big Dog worked wonders for Braun.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOUUUUUUU


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yes Braun. I love both these guys. Dont care who wins this feud.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"roman's helpless"

that's why they cheering maggle!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
:lmao


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

BRAUUUUN IS A FACE NOW ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Why do you have to be so right though? :serious:


Because I have about ten years more experience watching this crap than you do?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:salute at the crowd joining in with his roar and :lmao at them chanting "ONE MORE TIME!"

I'm still a Reigns fan, but it has to be said: THANK YOU BASED BRAUN roud


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ambulance match? Oh i get it WWE, don't want Braun pinned so quick again, i get it..... Might as well make a sign and that says Braun's losing.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Getting to see an Ambulance Match live :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Not enough dives apparently.


I know that's not directed at me since I've said numerous times that I hate todays' style..


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Roman taking on Braun's Firey Balls :mark: :mark: :mark: hoooo boy


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

GREAT AMBULANCE OF FIRE BALLS


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder how Vince feels about Braun getting cheered?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Why do Reign's feud go so long? Feel like he fought Rusev forever, and didn't he and Strowman have like three ambulance matches already?


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Braun is the top face, that's crazy.

That pop was simply...amazing.

Roman is a good heel though.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

ha ha braun is the face


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

THANK YOU GOD!! BRAUN IS BACK!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambulance Match fitting.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> Only by millennial standards. Same recycled spots and horrible finish.


what are millenial standards lmao. 

The good old days of the 80s were the real trash matches. 

For a RAW match it was very solid.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Maryse!!!!!

:bow
:bow
:bow


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

DO WE GET TO HEAR MARYSE'S AWESOME THEME!?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Somebody link that pop for Braun....STAT!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm so fucking glad Braun is back. He was the best thing about RAW.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

maryse following braun is like :banderas following :banderas


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Braun is the top babyface on Raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Badshah e Hind said:


> what are millenial standards lmao.
> 
> The good old days of the 80s were the real trash matches.
> 
> ...


80s matches were trash if you were only a WWF guy..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The most popular RAW guy according to WF made his triumphant returns

Ambulance match to protect Roman from getting pinned


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

So apparently Joe's gimmick is a monster heel challenging the beast who only wins by fluke?

Solid booking.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

CAN WE HEAR POURQUOI?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think I'm one of the few who doesn't care for Braun that much. Meh.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

jayman321 said:


> Braun is the top face, that's crazy.
> 
> That pop was simply...amazing.
> 
> Roman is a good heel though.


I looked at my fiancée and verbatim said "Well, our boy is now the FOTC". I'm the biggest Braun fan I've seen on here, and I'm praying to the McMahon Gods they don't ruin him.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ambulance match is just right to finish this great feud off.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Issue with the match was first 10 minutes or so were boring, and last 5 minutes or so was your typical Roman and Cena match. Move, pin, kick out. Move, pin, kick out. That sequence isn't bad when most of the match is well paced and really hard hitting, but that match wasn't such.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

An ambulance match.

:lmao

I still can't believe that. What trash.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So I'm guessing Maryse is still pissed about Miz destroying the grandfather clock?


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

I like the idea of Bo Dallas and Curtis Axel joining Miz's Entourage. Could see them work as a tag team and possible make moves in the tag team division under the Miz's guidance. All the while helping him retain the Intercontinental title. Would be a good way to get use out of them. Better then what they've been doing for the past 5 years.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

So Brock wins braun wins and there's your summerslam main event


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You seem to have forgotten


I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOU YET!!! 









:braun


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

When you return and beat up Roman Reigns


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

I just remembered... has Ambrose been on RAW yet?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

BaeJLee said:


> I just remembered... has Ambrose been on RAW yet?


He hasn't. Probably interrupting Miz next.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Between Enzo/Cass/Angle reveal, Titus/Apollo vs Sheamus/Cesaro and the Miz segment the girls will have 3 minutes at best.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Is me or did Braun looked more ripped?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus the theme of that ppv is actually that fucking song... This company has no shame do they?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HOLLA IF YA HEAR ME!* -2Pac & Scott Steiner


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BaeJLee said:


> I just remembered... has Ambrose been on RAW yet?


He's probably about to, since the Miz is about to come out.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

YES! Pourquoi probably!


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> He hasn't. Probably interrupting Miz next.


Ah of course. Miz vs Ambrose forever


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Expecting another 4 star match from Reigns/Braun.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

3 WEEKS BRAUN STROWMAN VS ROMAN REIGNS IN AN AMBULANCE MATCH

NO LENGTHS THEY WONT GO TO DESTROY EACH OTHER

...while "Great Balls of Fire" plays in the background

just... fpalm


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Because I have about ten years more experience watching this crap than you do?


I guess I didn't think of that. I've been watching The Attitude Era on The Network and it's so good. I will ask my Mom to come watch it and she says that she lived it lol! 

I didn't really start remembering it until The Ruthless Aggression Era, though there are moments I remember from each. One of the first storylines I remember is Lita/Kane/Matt and Snitsky saying it's not my fault lol! I also remember the Edge/Matt/Lita stuff too. Oh and Mickey being a creepy stalker to Trish, that was the first time I saw two women kiss. I was like :surprise:.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> 80s matches were trash if you were only a WWF guy..


Not a big difference compared to today though. The Savage vs Steamboats and AJ vs Nakamuras set the WM crowds on fire in the midcard, while the Hogan vs Sids and Reigns vs Brocks stink up the main event.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Please WWE, Maryse vs Maria.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That run is iconic :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I bet Miz is gonna do something special for Maryse tonight. Poor Maryse did all that for him and he destroyed it.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Expecting another 4 star match from Reigns/Braun.


This one could be the best yet.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Going to go back and count how many superman punches, clotheslines, and regular punches a Reigns match has.

:lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Lmao there's two bears.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

THESE BEARS :lmao


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> Expecting another 4 star match from Reigns/Braun.


Another?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You don't hear Mayrse's theme song too often.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Not a big difference compared to today though. The Savage vs Steamboats and AJ vs Nakamuras set the WM crowds on fire in the midcard, while the Hogan vs Sids and Reigns vs Brocks stink up the main event.


They sure do. Woof brutal.

Too bad Seth didn't have a match tonight. He's been on fire in the ring the past few months.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I love this theme


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I love Maryse's theme.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Please tell me Bo and Curtis are not the bears.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Ambrose doing yet another goofy thing this week? Will he come out dressed as a Teletubbie? fpalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Tune back in against my better judgement and immediately greeted by Maryse and her theme :mark:


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*vogues in French*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

THE GAY BEAR COMMUNITY?!? :gucci


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> THE GAY BEAR COMMUNITY?!? :aj


Miz did say he checked them out...

both of em


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

THE *BEAR* COMMUNITY?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dance2


----------



## Rave Bunny (Feb 8, 2017)

I love Maryse and all, but her theme song has me like...










:wink


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I think I'm one of the few who doesn't care for Braun that much. Meh.


Not a fan.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

2 weeks ago, when i destroyed that extremely cheap grandfather clock that looked like it was worth about 75 bucks...

I FIXED IT!


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Wait.... is Ambrose ... THE CLOCK!?!? :O


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Awww Miz is being so sweet to Maryse.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Only by millennial standards. Same recycled spots and horrible finish.


They've had what two matches? Only so many spots can be recycled and in fact hardly any of those spots were used in their first match. Millennial has nothing to do with anything :lmao


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Damnit Braun


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876987704088682496


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Maryse just needs an azz, and she would be a 10/10.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

starsfan24 said:


> Damnit Braun
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876987704088682496


all this time braun just wanted to take roman out on a boat drink some brews and cast some lines


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

LE WACKY MAN IS HERE


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

You just know The Miz will end breakaing the clock again.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

God it feels like Miz and Ambrose have been feuding for a year


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm so fed up with Ambrose' laid back "Hey dude its all cool" attitude and "Hey guys i'm just like you all, i wear old jeans a t shirt too", fuck off and go find FCW Dean Ambrose then we'll talk.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BaeJLee said:


> *vogues in French*


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I guess I didn't think of that. I've been watching The Attitude Era on The Network and it's so good. I will ask my Mom to come watch it and she says that she lived it lol!
> 
> I didn't really start remembering it until The Ruthless Aggression Era, though there are moments I remember from each. One of the first storylines I remember is Lita/Kane/Matt and Snitsky saying it's not my fault lol! I also remember the Edge/Matt/Lita stuff too. Oh and Mickey being a creepy stalker to Trish, that was the first time I saw two women kiss. I was like :surprise:.


Then ten years was a conservative estimate LOL Because my first memories are from 1990/1991 with Flair, Sting, Vader, Yokozuna, Luger etc.

Interesting though that you seem to see two women kiss on a regular basis ^^


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

"Ambrose will never know true love like Miz & Maryse."

:lmao Get shit on, Renee.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Miz keeps fucking up lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So is Maryse and Miz gonna 'break up' or something like.....


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm starting to feel bad for the Miz.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

BO AND CURTIS!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> They've had what two matches? Only so many spots can be recycled and in fact hardly any of those spots were used in their first match. Millennial has nothing to do with anything :lmao


Those spots are used in all of their matches in general, bro. It was a decent TV match that was boring the first 80% of it.

Spamming superman punches, clotheslines, and punches in general doesn't do it for me.

And the millennial thing, kinda, yeah.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

These two need to end their feud at GBOF.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

For the guy who asked for a stable, there you have.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The chains are off!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wait Curtis Axel still has a job? wtf lol


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

"Ambrose will never know true love like Miz and Maryse"


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

YES


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Miz got a crew now!

I DIG IT!!!!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Someone explain to me how Miz is the heel here ...?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Miz finally getting some backup.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I actually don't really mind Miz with Bo and Curtis.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

"The Entourage" I dig it?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Dean getting jobbed out to a bunch of jobbers in bear suits :lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, they're making some effort to create a stable it seems.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why did they wait so long to attack Ambrose? They could of attack him before he attacked Miz.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Someone explain to me how Miz is the heel here ...?


he's not but vince says he is


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Dean getting jobbed out to a bunch of jobbers in bear suits :lol


Good, its exactly where he should be on the card too.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Maryse is wet :book


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Bo Dallas channeling his inner Tozawa to get over


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

i miss mizdow


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Rave Bunny said:


> I love Maryse and all, but her theme song has me like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn  lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

At least Bo & Axel has something to do now.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Entourage, eh? Is Bo "Turtle" and Axel "Johnny Drama"?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Glad they got Bo and Curtis in on this. It gives them something to do at least..well something aside from wrestling on Main Event.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I just realized Bo Dallas was involved in 3 segments of RAW.

:surprise:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm rather surprised that showing a slow motion replay of a beautiful woman getting soaked in the face is allowed on a PG program.

:kappa



deepelemblues said:


> Miz did say he checked them out...
> 
> both of em


He's The Jizz! And heeeee...SWAAALLLOOOWWWSSS!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Enzo and Cass splitting tonight? I don't see any reason for that to be the main event other than the obvious...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

who has been attacking cass during my piss break?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Enzo and Cass splitting tonight? I don't see any reason for that to be the main event other than the obvious...


Could be, but Revival is returning for a match against them so that could be the reason why it is main eventing.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

miz with a stable yeay


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Sorry I am cheering for The Miz. Ambrose acting like an asshole coming out for no reason when a man's trying to calm down his irrational wife. Some lines you just do not cross!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Vince has got a big obsession with mystery storylines lately don't he? Breezango and that shit with the mystery team, Enzo and Cass being attacked by some mystery team or person, Kurt Angle and the mysterious text messages on his phone, i'm like god did this old fucker just start reading the Hardy Boys mysteries or something?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

randomly big show pops up :maury


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nicky Midss said:


> randomly big show pops up :maury


Nothing random about it, he has been tied to the Enzo/Cass storyline for a few weeks now.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Then ten years was a conservative estimate LOL Because my first memories are from 1990/1991 with Flair, Sting, Vader, Yokozuna, Luger etc.
> 
> Interesting though that you seem to see two women kiss on a regular basis ^^


Oh yeah I'm only 20 years old. It's cool watching all the old stuff though. 
I don't know what you mean about the kissing thing lol! :grin2::wink2:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It better not be Big Show. :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

TITUS BRAND!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Enzo and Cass splitting tonight? I don't see any reason for that to be the main event other than the obvious...


Well thats what i thought when The Hardyz and Sheasaro main evented Raw last week, expecting some big swerve or something to happen, and it ended in a count out and Raw went off the air.... Don't get ur hopes up.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Vince has got a big obsession with mystery storylines lately don't he? Breezango and that shit with the mystery team, Enzo and Cass being attacked by some mystery team or person, Kurt Angle and the mysterious text messages on his phone, i'm like god did this old fucker just start reading the Hardy Boys mysteries or something?


Is nothing new.

Remember the Powers That Be storyline?
Remember who run over Stone Cold storyline?

Is one of his fetishes.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ah, you can't give the Titus brand a jobber entrance


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

No Women's Segment. :frown2:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Titus Brand facing the tag champs. :mark


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Could be, but Revival is returning for a match against them so that could be the reason why it is main eventing.


Ah must've missed that part.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Are the women not getting a segment tonight? If they do it's gonna be short af. 

Yikes. Raw really is the divas division now.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

titus brand gonna take over the wwe

biggest stable ever soon


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rise said:


> Sorry I am cheering for The Miz. Ambrose acting like an asshole coming out for no reason when a man's trying to calm down his irrational wife. Some lines you just do not cross!


Considering how Maryse has always been instrumental in helping Miz win or retain the title it is in Ambrose' interests to help severe their relationship. Nothing wrong with that from a babyface standpoint.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Matt Hardy is stating to look like Ronnie James Dio.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Jeff's jacket is cool but not very practical. It doesn't seem like it would keep you warm lol!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Is nothing new.
> 
> Remember the Powers That Be storyline?
> Remember who run over Stone Cold storyline?
> ...


I know he's done it before but damn lately it like he can't get enough of it and has to have like 2 or 3 mysteries on each show.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> No Women's Segment. :frown2:


I forgot about them oops


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Nicky Midss said:


> randomly big show pops up :maury


A wild Big Show appears!

Big Show uses Sleep!

Audience is now sleeping!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

They are really trying to get their money's worth out of those bear costumes lol!


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

What's main eventing tonight?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cass and Enzo are splitting tonight. Cass will be getting a big heel push. That's what I'm assuming.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Considering how Maryse has always been instrumental in helping Miz win or retain the title it is in Ambrose' interests to help severe their relationship. Nothing wrong with that from a babyface standpoint.


You have your opinion, and I have mine. Enjoy routing for you home wrecking hero!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Those spots are used in all of their matches in general, bro. It was a decent TV match that was boring the first 80% of it.
> 
> Spamming superman punches, clotheslines, and punches in general doesn't do it for me.
> 
> And the millennial thing, kinda, yeah.


Well considering everyone in the E has a limited moveset, of course things will have been seen. It's the way they combined their styles to create new sequences i.e Reigns going for the spear, Joe counters into a beautiful atomic drop, boot & then senton combo - something that hasn't been done. I get not liking someones moveset but they definitely created new work. And the slow build was fine for the match, made the final stretch way better.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another boring match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

lol looks like Vince forgot Raw has a womens division tonight, 3 hour show and none of the women can even get a squash match or backstage segment lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Strategize said:


> What's main eventing?


Angle reveal ?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rise said:


> You have your opinion, and I have mine. Enjoy routing for you home wrecking hero!


Ok.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

did cesaro ever tag sheamus???


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Is the main event Enzo and Cass vs the Revival?? Jeez.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Strategize said:


> What's main eventing tonight?


In all likeliness, Big Show.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I was never into wrestlers, and always thought it sucked i watch so much, but can't see eye candy. 

but these four right now could easily take this all at once . I think this antidepressant is starting to work. Maybe a bit too well. Hope it all goes okay.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Vince has got a big obsession with mystery storylines lately don't he? Breezango and that shit with the mystery team, Enzo and Cass being attacked by some mystery team or person, Kurt Angle and the mysterious text messages on his phone, i'm like god did this old fucker just start reading the Hardy Boys mysteries or something?


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

So no Women at all tonight? Wow, the state of this division.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Loved Joe choking out Roman.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They set the stage next? Oh great guessing that means a 5 minute video package....Ugh i'm getting ready to turn this shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So a video package for Lesnar/Joe?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pinning Apollo instead of Titus :maury


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

RAW is sneakily getting better with it's story lines and angles.

Bravo!

And I've been watching the entire show on mute and have been entertained.

Well done RAW...

And WTF did BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUN say?!?! LMAO


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins tweeted a pict of the injury he sustained earlier...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876992942208155648


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> They set the stage next? Oh great guessing that mean a 5 minute video package....Ugh i'm getting ready to turn this shit.


Why not? I'm all for WWE trying to give this match a big fight feel.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

BaeJLee said:


> I forgot about them oops


How could you?! :surprise:


:wink2:

Maybe not having Bayley on will help so she doesn't get overexposed.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> did cesaro ever tag sheamus???


Yes, I saw it.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Strategize said:


> So no Women at all tonight? Wow, the state of this division.


The Smackdown women's division is so much better that Raw's.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Rollins tweeted a pict of the injury he sustained earlier...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876992942208155648


Sick looking pic. But how will he overcome this devastating injury?


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Maybe not having Bayley on will help so she doesn't get overexposed.


But it's not just her, there's no Alexa either, which surprising since she's usually plastered all over the show.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> RAW is sneakily getting better with it's story lines and angles.
> 
> Bravo!
> 
> ...


It's because no women have been on yet. 

And Strowman said 'I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOU'! And then he challenged him to an ambulance match at 'Great Balls of Shite' PPV.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol god Joe and Brock in that matchup screen with that fucking corny ass song playing, who would think thats a good idea?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe in ROH in his prime was better than any worker on today's WWE roster.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Rollins tweeted a pict of the injury he sustained earlier...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876992942208155648


Dang :/ looks like he'll be out for the next 2-3 years


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins should be Goku, but instead, he's stuck being Piccolo. 

They won't even let the boi be Vegeta!!!!

Fugg outta here man!

Balor = Gohan btw.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> But how will he overcome this devastating injury?


Nice sarcasm you got there, shows you completely missed the point of what I said.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Loved Joe choking out Roman.


Yes, too bad it looked super sloppy.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol god Joe and Brock in that matchup screen with that fucking corny ass song playing, who would think thats a good idea?


I thought the same exact thing.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> RAW is sneakily getting better with it's story lines and angles.
> 
> Bravo!
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876986643671990272
#StillNotFinished


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look Brock suddenly learns how to talk when he's in a vignette, what he gets stage fright when he's out there infront of a crowd?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

BaeJLee said:


> Dang :/ looks like he'll be out for the next 2-3 years


I think 10 years is a better estimate.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No women's segment :HA :HA

First time ever?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

WWE Video packages never let us down

In fact, sometimes I jst waste hours watching old WWE video packages....

Sad, I know.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Strategize said:


> But it's not just her, there's no* Alexa either, which surprising since she's usually plastered all over the show*.


She's the one who's been attacking Enzo and Cass :shrug


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Nice sarcasm you got there, shows you completely missed the point of what I said.


Not at all. It's not a big deal at all and even in this post, you called it an "injury." Come on, now.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

with an injury like that rollins might not survive the week


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Guess The Titus Brand really is on the cusp of a face turn. :mase

Brock casually giving no fucks during these scripted programs is always a treat. :Brock


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Great promo package for Brock vs Joe


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> lol looks like Vince forgot Raw has a womens division tonight, 3 hour show and none of the women can even get a squash match or backstage segment lol.


Vince doesn't even know Raw has a women's division.

The women's push has come directly from Stephanie with the support of HHH

Vince doesn't like women's wrestling. I strongly doubt he even knows the real names of any of the women.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

great video package for Joe and Lesnar. this really shouldnt be a one and done feud.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Oh my... my innocent ears! Brock that wasn't PG!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hey Vince remembered.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Look at this geek.

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WWE's production team back at it again with the awesome video package.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

welp brock mentioned suplex city

no matter how good the rest of the match is now guaranteed 3 straight minutes of belly to bellys and germans that will bore the piss out of everyone cus theyve seen it 40 times before


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Finally. This probably gonna be a minute tho.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

You were saying?


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Oh there's your ladies


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Emma just showing would be a good way to end RAW.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

YAY I was wrong!  Time for The Boss!!!


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Cole ticking off that list. Its boss time :cringe

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Just now kinda realizing how dumb Sasha's bright pink hair looks, almost looks like a fucking wig at this point.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Not at all. It's not a big deal at all and even in this post, you called it an "injury." Come on, now.


Never said anything about it being a big deal but do please continue distorting and assuming meaning with no basis.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Table for 3.

:ha :ha :ha


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Girls getting a short match this week. Probably from all that mouthing off on Twitter last night.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I just turned it on and saw a nice video package for Joe and Lesnar and got happy and then saw Sasha and pictured her naked and got happier and then I saw Nia Jax and pictured her naked and got hungrier.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

BLISS ON COMMENTARY :mark


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Luckily this match will not be to long. It's already 10:50pm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Video package was the best part of RAW


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Does anyone else feel like every week, Raw just plods along for 2 hours and 50 minutes, then just ends?


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Don't care what anyone says, Nia is so beautiful


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

deepelemblues said:


> welp brock mentioned suplex city
> 
> no matter how good the rest of the match is now guaranteed 3 straight minutes of belly to bellys and germans that will bore the piss out of everyone cus theyve seen it 40 times before


they really need to stop the suplex city gimmick now. But its a merch seller.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

This can't be the main event, can it? Cool if it is, I suppose, but random af.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Sasha needs a heel turn. Badly.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cole trying desperately to hype up that Table of 3 :lol I like Eve tho.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Never said anything about it being a big deal but do please continue distorting and assuming meaning with no basis.


Then, what did it mean? You said it's a shame the segment ended in "injury" when it wasn't even an injury. An injury is when something is broken or torn, like bones and ligaments. This was a cut..


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is seriously the main event? :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah no doubt the Sasha/Nia match ends up with Alexa interfering.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I drink and I know things said:


> I just turned it on and saw a nice video package for Joe and Lesnar and got happy and then saw Sasha and pictured her naked and got happier and then I saw Nia Jax and pictured her naked and got hungrier.


:lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876986643671990272
> #StillNotFinished


Ty PD! You be coming through for a ninja!

Much appreciated!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:rude :mark:


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

nia looks gassed walking to the ring.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Was there a pop for any of the woman?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

No Emma this week?

So she returned for nothing?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I don't know why Reigns/Braun didn't end the show but OK.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Kabraxal said:


> Sasha needs a heel turn. Badly.


She's the top face now that Bayley is in the shits with smark fans.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

The mainevent is Kurt angle getting to the bottom of Enzo and cass' attackers


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Revival vs Enzo and Cass is the main event. Although I don't expect it to be long if it happens at all. Could be attacked before it even starts or something.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Oh god, did it have to be Nia?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

BaeJLee said:


> Don't care what anyone says, Nia is so beautiful


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Then, what did it mean? You said it's a shame the segment ended in "injury" when it wasn't even an injury. An injury is when something is broken or torn, like bones and ligaments. This was a cut..


I said it was a shame that they busted each other open in the segment, I never said anything about severity of injuries for you to come back with your unnecessary sarcasm about Rollins being out for months.

If you are going to try and play smart ass with me at least pay attention to what I actually say.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How much over time will Raw be getting this week?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

A commercial during an already short women's segment? Gotta think Vince is pissed at them for running their mouths on twitter last night. At least that's what the conspiracy theorists think on Twitter :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I wish Eve came back and whooped all these girls Jiu Jitsu style.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Trophies said:


> I don't know why Reigns/Braun didn't end the show but OK.


Because viewership drops at the end of the 2nd hour, so they save the surprises before the 3rd hour.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Finally Emma.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

There's Emma.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

LOL THEY DIDNT EVEN SHOW THE BEGINNING OF THE MATCH 

WOMENS REVOLUTION YALL


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

YankBastard said:


> She's the top face now that Bayley is in the shits with smark fans.


But she is an awful face...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Strategize said:


> But it's not just her, there's no Alexa either, which surprising since she's usually plastered all over the show.


I guess we spoke to soon!  They do like Alexa a lot but with the Title being on her it's probably why she is on a lot.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I said it was a shame that they busted each other open in the segment, I never said anything about severity of injuries for you to come back with your unnecessary sarcasm about Rollins being out for months.
> 
> If you are going to try and play smart ass with me at least pay attention to what I actually say.




My point this entire time is why was it a shame, though? It's a cut..


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Emma a face now?

Never mind.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can this end. I'm ready for the reveal.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Emma is hot


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Poor Sasha. I'm glad Emma is back!


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Mra22 said:


>


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Wait what the fuck is going on? This is a fucking mess


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This fucking sucls


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Raw's women's division is a mess. Unbelievable.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What is this :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

this segment brought to you by vince russo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> My point this entire time is why was it a shame, though? It's a cut..


To which I already responded and said nothing about severity of injuries.

But feel free to twist it and make of it what you wan as I have no interest in continuing this "conversation".


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

This is a mess.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Please end this garbage. fpalm


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

the womens division is back to Divas era level of irrelevance. 

u can tell Vinny Mac is booking them again n not Steph.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I'll take Emma/Bliss as a program. Better than Nia, Banks, or the other two.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey yo @wkc_23 , can you nab a gif of Dana running down the ramp? Dem teddies were bouncing quite nicely. :yum:



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Rollins should be Goku, but instead, he's stuck being Piccolo.
> 
> They won't even let the boi be Vegeta!!!!
> 
> ...


Cena = Goku, brah. 8*D

Rollins is more like Vegeta, but I can also see him akin to Genera Tao due to their rat bastardness.

Balor is more like Piccolo, considering The Demon King can be akin to Demon King Piccolo.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bayley boobs bouncing.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

LOL that segment accomplished nothing.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Clusterfuck of a segment


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

bayley looking vicious. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> To which I already responded and said nothing about severity of injuries.
> 
> But feel free to twist it and make of it what you wan as I have no interest in continuing this "conversation".


I'm just asking what you meant/how is it a shame, especially since, if anything, it helped the segment. Still don't get how it was a shame; that's all I meant.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well there are the women I guess...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Something good better happen during this reveal!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

BAYLEY!!!!! :Bayley :cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Okay...?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Three commercials in 15 minutes with a six women brawl in between. Kill this show now.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Well that happened. Wtf was that?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

the only way i will be interested in angle revealing the identity of big cass's attacker is if...

OH ITS TRUE 

KURT ANGLE BEATING THE FUCK OUTTA BIG CASS


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

"STING IS IN THE RAFTERS, ROBIN HOODS COMING UP NEXT SEE YOU NEXT WEEK BYE" vibes from this episode.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

So Emma was mad at Alexa and wanted her title, but then helped her attack Sasha? Jeez.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Hey, they finally let Bayley actually do something other than get beat down constantly. That's a plus I guess.

But seriously, what was the point of that? There's no story here.


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Just now kinda realizing how dumb Sasha's bright pink hair looks, almost looks like a fucking wig at this point.


It is a wig.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

LMAO


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What was that shit?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

That's what you call: "Quick! We forgot about the women tonight! Throw them alllll out there at once! Move!"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That women's segment was literally like WWE forgot about the women and with 20 mins left of Raw went "shit, we better do something" and threw them out there lol.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Probs to Bayley still getting a good reaction even after all the garbage booking she's been through.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Kabraxal said:


> But she is an awful face...


Yeah but she gets a nice pop. Probably the biggest pop in the womens division except Charlotte.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So what's this women's division twitter stuff?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Waste of a segment.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Hey yo @wkc_23 , can you nab a gif of Dana running down the ramp? Dem teddies were bouncing quite nicely. :yum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your posts made me realized that "Women Revolution" arrived to Dragon Ball franchise with Couliflaw and Kale.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They are probably doing some form of 6 pack challenge or a fatal 4 way with the women at GBOF.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> the only way i will be interested in angle revealing the identity of big cass's attacker is if...
> 
> OH ITS TRUE
> 
> KURT ANGLE BEATING THE FUCK OUTTA BIG CASS


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Abisial said:


> "STING IS IN THE RAFTERS, ROBIN HOODS COMING UP NEXT SEE YOU NEXT WEEK BYE" vibes from this episode.


WE WILL COME BACK DURING ROBIN HOOD'S COMMERCIAL BREAKS BECAUSE TED TURNER REALLY IS A BILLIONAIRE


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Calling it now.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Wouldn't be surprised if it was Conor McGregor with the way the commentators have been kissing his ass all night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

11:01 and still haven't started the final segment. Lovely.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wwe keeps advertising what is daniel bryan gonna do about james ellsworth like anyone gives a fuck 

no one cares who ends up with the women's mitb they didnt care last night either


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

NyQuil said:


> So what's this women's division twitter stuff?


All the women were upset about last night because Ellsworth won the briefcase for Carmella. Everyone got on Twitter with their feelings and frustrations, the Raw women included.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder who it will be?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if it was Conor McGregor with the way the commentators have been kissing his ass all night.


That's just the typical low-key WWE desperation to be relevant.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Raw commentary discussing MITB. Why does this Split exist again?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

3 hour show and they're still running way over time lol :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Surely whatever messages Corey and Angle have been getting will play some role here?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That entrance never gets old


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

too late to not letting raw devolve, kurt


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Shit, he said wrestler! This is PG goddammit!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Raw commentary discussing MITB. Why does this Split exist again?


They have been talking about MITB all night.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh shit Angle just called them wrestlers, bet Vince is about to explode backstage, someones gonna get yelled at.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Architect-Rollins said:


> All the women were upset about last night because Ellsworth won the briefcase for Carmella. Everyone got on Twitter with their feelings and frustrations, the Raw women included.


Thanks.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

YankBastard said:


> Yeah but she gets a nice pop. Probably the biggest pop in the womens division except Charlotte.


Becky. And Becky gets chants regularly. But of course she keeps losing...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Watch Enzo do the whole intro even tho the segment doesn't calls for it.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

It's definitely been Cass. I'm not stupid


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Cass turns on Enzo?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Probably the least time we hear this promo.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

What an awesome main event this is


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

That Women's Segment was rushed, at least we got something I guess. I would rather it be a good segment though.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

big cass heel turn coming

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Feels like they have to do something significant if this is the main event.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

5 after 11 and the segment hasnt even started yet really :lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Watch Enzo do the whole intro even tho the segment doesn't calls for it.


:lol called it


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

SAY YEAH! TOP GUYS!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

the revival coming out to sheer silence


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Your posts made me realized that "Women Revolution" arrived to Dragon Ball franchise with Couliflaw and Kale.


Bliss or Charlotte = Caulifla, due to their bitchiness
Becky = Kale, due to her toned physique and bright-ass hair :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Shocker....


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Something needs to happen if this is the main event...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Where is Rikishi?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> Watch Enzo do the whole intro even tho the segment doesn't calls for it.


And they did it! LoL


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

#swaft


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

the revival coming out to crickets

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Nicky Midss said:


> the revival coming out to sheer silence


They suck that's why


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

He has HHH's facial hair from a decade ago.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

BaeJLee said:


> Don't care what anyone says, Nia is so beautiful


She has a pretty face. I tried to think if I've ever slept with a girl that big. I have. It was years ago. I thought she had a pretty face. When I woke up in her dorm room and looked at her face, I realized the extent of my beer goggles the night before. Big girl with a not pretty face...shameful...


----------



## KLooking1990 (Sep 15, 2016)

Too early to turn them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Revival sure are not over right now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It better not be Show.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

If this is ending RAW, the surprise better be worthwhile.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Praying for a big show/cass heel tag team for max trolling.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

BaeJLee said:


> #swaft


we got a wrestletalk fan here. #swaft.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Angle will turn heel here and say..."It was me"


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Mra22 said:


> They suck that's why


So the team that had multiple MotY candidates last year sucks? Huh, here I thought it was Raw's booking sucks.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

lol Big Show recently said he hates doing stuff like this.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Wait, this is closing out the show?






Well, shit.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:lmao they are making big show be in a dumb segment after what he said on Jerichos podcast.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

kurt hasnt even figured it out yet?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big Show putting Cass in his place


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So it's enzshow


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Show spitting fire :lol


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

That women's segment was weird, and this ending is probably going to get a .001 in the ratings unless Steph the Gawd is responsible along with The Rock.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

what a shit main event. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

What is this? Lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Big Show is a free agent!!!!


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Badshah e Hind said:


> we got a wrestletalk fan here. #swaft.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Oli Davis is the man


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

The Revival AKA another failed NXT experiment.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wait what

big show quitting?

bah gawd this is the best main event IN YEARS


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

It has to be Kurt.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's Cass.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

SavoySuit said:


> lol Big Show recently said he hates doing stuff like this.


You could see it on his face :lol who could blame him?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Im pissed my night quill hasn't put me to sleep yet


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Of course it's Cass.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

BaeJLee said:


> Oli Davis is the man


luke owen is pretty cool too.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big Cass turning heel confirmed


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

10 minutes after 11 and still NOTHING HAS HAPPENED


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Days or our zzzzzzzzz ....


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Ok, so Corey Greaves now is Sherlock Holmes?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Did Big Show just retire?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Team SAWFT to split in 3...2...1... 

Such a shame that they were never given a title reign in NXT or on the main roster.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

It's definitely Cass :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Mra22 said:


> It's definitely been Cass. *I'm not stupid*


*
*

False

But it has been Cass


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Please don't do this...............................................


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

its cass. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I like this segment. Something different. There needs to be more of this.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So it is Cass then...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

who is this skinny jabroni in a suit


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Angle doesn't have security camera footage, but Corey Graves has? :lmao


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

If Cass turns heel, why attack Enzo backstage? Why not just destroy him out in the ring?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Why am I still watching ...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Too predictable


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

This would probably mean a lot more if Enzo and Cass had accomplished anything as a tag team on the main roster.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Meh. Fucking Meltzer ruined it with his leaks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So obvious. Called it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So why didn't Angle look at that footage the very first day? :lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

lol guy in the crowd. "NOOOOOOO!"


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

God Movement said:


> I like this segment. Something different. There needs to be more of this.


But this is pure shit...


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Badshah e Hind said:


> luke owen is pretty cool too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


He is! His name escaped me for a second


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

cass is just OCD and he needed to have all that shit lying on the floor THE RIGHT WAY


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

What the fuck is the point of it being Cass?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

WHY CASS? WHY?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Enzo has an punchable face, so I don't blame him.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Corey Graves is Brother Eye


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> But this is pure shit...


Better than random match #121281927812781.

I'm enjoying it, sorry.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

literally nothing different than what HHH did with HBK


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

so corey couldnt have showed this to kurt before rather than have this stupid drama.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Okay but they don't have footage of who through the cake at Kevin Owens...?


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

so predictable


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

NyQuil said:


> What the fuck is the point of it being Cass?


with wwe you gotta ask what the fuck is the point of any of it

wwe gets a man very philosophical any more :hmmm


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> This would probably mean a lot more if Enzo and Cass had accomplished anything as a tag team on the main roster.




Exactly


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

IS IT SYMBOLIC? IS IT SYMBOLIC? IS IT SYMBOLIC?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

My feelings right now


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Big Cass is sick of Enzo...just like us :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

This is a copy of HHH and Michaels from 2002 :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

this is up there as one of the top 10 anime betrayals


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Cass telling the truth lol.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

NyQuil said:


> What the fuck is the point of it being Cass?


Singles run for the big guy. Vince must not be big on Enzo who sure as hell won't go anywhere without Cass. 

I think they should've had a run with the tag titles before splitting though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Enzo isn't even selling this with facial expressions. What an idiot.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Rip enzo this is honestly making me sad


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Enzo got tears in his eyes. Great actor.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

This might turn Enzo into a very popular sympathetic baby face.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Sometimes the predictable thing is fine. I like this. After he gets done with Enzo I'm intrigued at Cass as a heel.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Wait is Enzo crying?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

no wonder hunter is pissed off


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

cass just saying what everybody... well is saying about enzo


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Poor Enzo!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Big Cass showing more passion in this promo than he ever did as a face :lol


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Meh... they didn't even get the tag team titles. Whatever man.

Whoa... Enzo looks like he's about to cry


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Cass speaking for all of us.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Cass' promo sounds like the thoughts of someone in the back.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hate people chanting "What" at Cass right now. He's killing this promo.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Jesus FUCKING Christ, FIFTEEN minutes overrun on a THREE hour show, and this shit STILL isn't over!


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Not a bad promo from Cass. He'll be generic and boring without Enzo, but anyway.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

In this case it's predictable but good. Like the storyline here.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This promo from Cass :clap


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't know about this ..


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Heel Cass is actually nice :clap


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL Cass dropping a shit ton of truth bombs. When he said no one in the back likes you i just kept thinking of Vince lol.


----------



## KLooking1990 (Sep 15, 2016)

Enzo has a movie quality single tear drop, dunn fucking cuts away


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

One month and everyone turns on Cass and wants him back with Enzo. Calling it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I'M FINISHED WITH YOUUUU!!!!*


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

So Enzo is totally catchin those deavors after this Raw right?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Good job Cass. Hell of a promo.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Heel Cass could be something...decent.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Decent promo, but I think both are screwed without eachother.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lots of onions in the room and Cass killed the promo...fuck


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Now please Big Cass work on that arms.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So yeah, where are the critics about Cass' mic skills now? :kappa

Enzo as CW Champ, please.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

great promo by Cass. bah gawd what a burial by Cass this is defo Vince hand written promo to bury Enzo.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

That was some absolutely terrible writing and story telling, but fuck me if Cass didn't delivery that with intensity. Gotta feeling some of the words he was saying were his true feelings.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So during the whole promo Angle just stands there, doesn't calls security or anything after saying that he would not put up with stuff like that on the show.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

cgs480 said:


> One month and everyone turns on Cass and wants him back with Enzo. Calling it.


Well Cass is a heel now, so people turning on him wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

This is all Ellsworth's fault.






Oh, and get Enzo on 205 Live, pronto.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

This company been wildin out since Mania.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

That was a very welcome change to the usual Raw routine. Not mad at that at all. Good promo. Enzo didn't shed any tears, but shock works just as well, there are a few ways someone can react in a situation like that. The tears usually come afterwards, not immediately.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm actually more interested in where Enzo goes from here.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well that wasn't bad


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Kabraxal said:


> Becky. And Becky gets chants regularly. But of course she keeps losing...


She's on SD. We're talking about Raw.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

That was sad, damn.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

theres only 1 word to describe you


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Awesome segment


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Decent promo, but I think both are screwed without eachother.


Naw, Big Cass is getting pushed to the top man. Vince likes the bigger type guys, which we all know this and Enzo kept holding him down. That's why they split up. For Enzo, I'm not sure what he's gonna do.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Dang Enzo was actually crying. Kinda curious where this goes.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

This was straight up Vince projecting his thoughts on enzo n cass n sticking two fingers up to HHH

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Man, that was a great promo but so upset that they broke up Enzo/Cass. There BETTER be something out of this break up, because if these two superstars simply get lost in 4-5 months time, I will be PISSED. Enzo/Cass hadn't even had their tag title run. So sad.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

That was some good TV. I can't remember ever wanting to see The Big Show come out until now. They are pulling off a miracle, well done.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Do these assholes even realize that with a 20 minute overrun, Raw is just 25 minutes short of having Wrestlemania length?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Far too early for a split, from interviews they have given I know Enzo/Cass would agree with that. Still, the segment was pretty good and I'm intrigued to see where it goes. 

Enzo is probably done though, he can barely carry himself as half of a tag team so he has no chance as a singles wrestler. There's also not a lot of room for Cass as a dominant heel on Raw with Strowman/Joe there.

They'll probably be reunited within 1-2 years and be far less over for it, just like the Prime Time Players were when they were split too early and reunited.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> For Enzo, I'm not sure what he's gonna do.


Probably a manager role, maybe he finds someone else to "manage" and feuds with Cass?


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Cass just cut a better promo than Enzo has managed in his entire career.

That's the real burial of Enzo.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Enzo should just be a manager and keep out of the ring, the guy has no future as a wrestler. Just make him a loudmouth manager like Jimmy Hart or something and have put over his guy.


----------



## KaZaaM (Jun 18, 2017)

That Cass 3:16 promo though.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Awesome sad segment... And I didn't even like Enzo & Cass. 

Enzo actually crying wow! Props for him.


----------



## KLooking1990 (Sep 15, 2016)

God Movement said:


> That was a very welcome change to the usual Raw routine. Not mad at that at all. Good promo. Enzo didn't shed any tears, but shock works just as well, there are a few ways someone can react in a situation like that. The tears usually come afterwards, not immediately.


Yeah he shed a single tear. It was awesome acting


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Enzo doesn't need Cass. And after that promo, I'm not sure Cass needs him either. He's still horrible in-ring, but as a heel, with some more freedom on the mic, I think he'll get by.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Naw, Big Cass is getting pushed to the top man. Vince likes the bigger type guys, which we all know this and Enzo kept holding him down. That's why they split up. For Enzo, I'm not sure what he's gonna do.


True about Cass. But if he stinks up the place enough...

Aw, fuck it, what am I saying? There are plenty of over-pushed bigger guys that stink and they still get pushed hard. You're right.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Cass and Enzo both killed it in that segment. Interested to see what lies ahead for those two now.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

angle comes off like such a worthless twat.. He didn't do anything.. 
Corey solved the case, and big cass beat the crap of ENzo while angle just stood there..


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Big Cass did deliver in that promo. Too bad they will fuck up heel Cass


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not as good as the Festival of Friendship, but this was a really good segment. Cass delivered a fucking good promo. And was actually not talking all ro..bo..tic..li...ke.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Great turn, would've been better if they had a memorable run together on the main roster. They haven't even had a decent feud with anyone and I doubt they're going to have a good one with each other.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Roman Reigns/Samoa Joe opening segment + brawl

- Club vs Hardy Boyz

- Goldust backstage promo

- Seth Rollins/Bray Wyatt segment + dive attack

- Akira Tazowa/Titus O'Neal/TJP/Neville pre-promo + post-match segment

- Bo Dallas/Curtis Axel/The Miz backstage segment

- Samoa Joe backstage interview

- Roman Reigns vs Samoa Joe + Braun Strowman returning

- Braun Strowman post-match promo + attack on Roman Reigns

- The Miz/Bo Dallas/Curtis Axel/Maryse/Dean Ambrose MizTV segment + ambush

- Kurt Angle/Enzo Amore/Big Cass/Revival/Big Show/Corey Graves closing segment + Cass's heel turn


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Big Show was rough as hell with his words. Cass did his thing throughout the whole angle. I prefer him over that guy who recently won breifcase as it stands currently. 

MITB winner needs to show us something tomorrow.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Cass just cut a promo with an at times grade-school-level verbage with the conviction of penting up 30 years of intense frustration or someone attacking his family! As a performer, Cass did a hell of a job with what he was given in my book. Corny way to get there, but listening to the crowd, that worked in spades I guess.

Gotta think that is the end of Enzo's singles relevancy though. WWE may be wise to transition Enzo to a manager, as he'd do well there.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Overall Raw was good tonight. Def much much much better than last weeks garbage


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

safc-scotty said:


> Far too early for a split, from interviews they have given I know Enzo/Cass would agree with that. Still, the segment was pretty good and I'm intrigued to see where it goes.
> 
> Enzo is probably done though, he can barely carry himself as half of a tag team so he has no chance as a singles wrestler. There's also not a lot of room for Cass as a dominant heel on Raw with Strowman/Joe there.
> 
> They'll probably be reunited within 1-2 years and be far less over for it, just like the Prime Time Players were when they were split too early and reunited.


I disagree. Enzo has a future as a Manager, commentator, or maybe even a cruiserweight, or finally just chilling with The Big Show. 

Big Cass can be a main event guy. It will depend on how he is packaged going forward. I can't wait to see his intro, attire, and attitude next week.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Show was about a 4/10 up until that last segment for me. 6/10. Don't feel like I wasted 3 whole hours. Feel like I wasted maybe 1.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I gotta admit that was a good segment. Enzo Crying really hit it home for me and made me feel legit bad for him. He lost the only person that was in his corner and he's alone. Shitty feeling.

But I don't think this was a good decision as I think that those two need each other and I don't see either of them doing anything meaningful as solo acts.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Probably a manager role, maybe he finds someone else to "manage" and feuds with Cass?


It'll probably be The Big Show, in all honesty.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Kurt Angle wasn't even needed in that segment!


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I gotta admit that was a good segment. Enzo Crying really hit it home for me and made me feel legit bad for him. He lost the only person that was in his corner and he's alone. Shitty feeling.
> 
> But I don't think this was a good decision as I think that those two need each other and I don't see either of them doing anything meaningful as solo acts.


It would have hit more if Meltzer didn't leak the news and this board didn't have threads with titles that gave it away. It ruined the story for me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> It'll probably be The Big Show, in all honesty.


Yeah that seems like the obvious option. Not that Show needs a manager but I can see them using Show to put over Cass.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Rise said:


> I disagree. Enzo has a future as a Manager, commentator, or maybe even a cruiserweight, or finally just chilling with The Big Show.
> 
> Big Cass can be a main event guy. It will depend on how he is packaged going forward. I can't wait to see his intro, attire, and attitude next week.


Yeah I should have clarified, I meant done as a wrestler. I love Enzo but he's pretty bad in the ring. Him being in the CW division may be good for bringing attention to the division but he can't hang in the ring with those guys. 

Cass did great with the promo but I think he'll just get lost in the shuffle as a big dominant heel after the Enzo feud.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This company does everything nobody wants.

Fuck off and die, Vince.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

YankBastard said:


> It would have hit more if Meltzer didn't leak the news and this board didn't have threads with titles that gave it away. It ruined the story for me.


Yeah I remember that. I honestly didn't think it would happen so that's why I was surprised. But by god it did. 

Hopefully those two end up in good places after this.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lets hope this doesn't end up like Shad's big heel turn when he turned on JTG and ended up doing nothing then released.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Honestly meltzer leaking the news didn't matter..

I assumed it was Big Cass from the get go as did most people.. It was very similar to the Triple H vs HBK storyline from back in the day.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Lets hope this doesn't end up like Shad's big heel turn when he turned on JTG and ended up doing nothing then released.


If I remember correctly though, didn't Shad bomb his first promo? Really really hard? Like making Reigns sound like The Rock hard?

Cass actually cut a great promo and is on the right track. I also made mention in this thread earlier about how I've noticed Cass' speaking improving and no doubt the in-ring promo confirmed it. Even everything in the promo before he officially turned on Enzo was really good.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Who wanted this heel turn? I can't imagine anyone did.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This Raw gave us this GOAT tier gif :lmao Look away @Ambrose Girl


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Xenoblade said:


> Honestly meltzer leaking the news didn't matter..
> 
> I assumed it was Big Cass from the get go as did most people.. It was very similar to the Triple H vs HBK storyline from back in the day.


I called that shit in the Chatbox right after it happened. I beleive i said something like "Watch their gonna get some Security footage and it'll be revealed to be Cass"


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Enzo crying and Cass's promo. I liked it, I'm glad it got to close the show as well.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ace said:


> This Raw gave us this GOAT tier gif :lmao Look away @Ambrose Girl


:hutz


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Finally, a heel turned clearly explained. Looking forward to Cass/Enzo feud because this has started out in a GOLD way.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Just got off... time to watch Ra.. WITH SOUND!

I saw Enzo get his heart broke DOE poe thang!



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Hey yo @wkc_23 , can you nab a gif of Dana running down the ramp? Dem teddies were bouncing quite nicely. :yum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No...no no no no noooo! You've got it all wrong! 

ALLLLLL WRONG!

:grin2:


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

I was there at the show, but I forgot my damn login info so I couldn't sign in on my phone. I'm curious as to how the crowd came across on TV. 
That Strowman pop was epic live! As was Bayley's.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Malakai said:


> I was there at the show, but I forgot my damn login info so I couldn't sign in on my phone. I'm curious as to how the crowd came across on TV.
> That Strowman pop was epic live! As was Bayley's.


On TV, when he opened the ambulance doors up, it was an amazing pop for Strowman. So glad RAW has one of their major pieces back.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Roman Reigns/Samoa Joe opening segment + brawl
> 
> ...


Once again, you loved everything raw had to offer
)


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> On TV, when he opened the ambulance doors up, it was an amazing pop for Strowman. So glad RAW has one of their major pieces back.


I was surprised. I expected a very pro-Reigns/faces in general crowd. Every live event around here seems to be very casual heavy.

Watching over some Youtube vids, during the Akira TJP match, there was quite a lot of HAH! HAH! HAH! that didn't seem to pick up.
Also during Cass's promo, the crowd was doing the WHAT? but substituting it with SAWFT.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Malakai said:


> I was surprised. I expected a very pro-Reigns/faces in general crowd. Every live event around here seems to be very casual heavy.
> 
> Watching over some Youtube vids, during the Akira TJP match, there was quite a lot of HAH! HAH! HAH! that didn't seem to pick up.
> Also during Cass's promo, the crowd was doing the WHAT? but substituting it with SAWFT.


Ohhhh, so that was what they were chanting. I thought they were chanting "what?" that whole time.. And it was kinda upsetting me cause Big Cass was giving the promo of his life.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pop of the night Strowman. 

When you're booked like a king. Youre treated like one.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

That Wyatt / Seth segment had to be one of Wyatt's worst segments. He absolutely looked like an idiot just to get out there and get attacked.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Strowman returned, Bo Dallas got TV time and the most annoying tag team in WWE split up.

Perfect episode


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Things I enjoyed on this week's RAW were the Roman Reigns/Samoa Joe promo and their match. It started off slow but picked up eventually and then the ambulance showed up with a returning Braun Stroman. Huge pop he got. Loved the finish of the match and what followed. Nice to see the Hardyz face someone else besides Cesaro and Sheamus. The Titus brand continues to intrigue me as well although there are times I feel like maybe he should be used a manager more than performer.

Finn Balor is directionless. It's obvious. Poor guy. Poor Bo Dallas on losing like always. I was going to be disappointed if Ambrose got the upperhand on Miz again but glad Miz was able to get two new guys to join his entourage. Two jobbers who have nothing to do and teaming up again (Bo Dallas and Axel). Fine with me. This Rollins/Wyatt feud is kinda weak. They have no reason to feud with each other. And Wyatt always loses a feud. The Women's segment was okay but I seriously have lost interest in many of them. Looks like they are trying to involve all the Women now after seeing what Smackdown has done? At least Bayley's pop was good.

Lastly, the big reveal of the attacker. I enjoyed the segment. Was predictable but they executed it very well. Cass had a nice promo to explain himself too. Now I just wonder where this takes the two guys and if they can go far on their own or end up reuniting in the future.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Havn't watched Raw yet, but I've read elsewhere that Seth's 'the truth about Gods is that they only exist in our heads' line obviously came across as awkward.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Samoa Joe and Roman Reigns had a really good match and Strowman's return was the icing on the cake. Though it has a dumb as f**k name, the next RAW PPV already has two matches I am looking forward to seeing. 

Although Roman cutting a promo and saying no one can beat him 1 v 1 and then shortly after playing footage of Joe beating him clean 1 v 1 was funny to me :lol

Bray Wyatt looking more and more of an idiot each time he cuts his "SPOOKY" promo. I thought this was one of Seth's better face promos. I felt like for a second he was going to go full Rocky and say "THIS IS HOW WINNIN' IS DONE!" 

The Tag Team Division is sorta just there at the moment. Same with the Women's. Nothing particularly compelling about either of them. 

Interesting direction for The Miz getting Axel/Bo to join him. I like the idea and good that Bo/Axel get to do something. Nice to see Ambrose get a beatdown for a change.

Cass turning on Enzo didn't really have an impact on me. Would have been better to show CCTV of Cass savagely beating down Enzo and then Cass explains himself. That said, given that they never won anything as a team, Cass motivation for turning makes sense. Be interesting to see where Cass goes as a solo guy, main event scene is very crowded so maybe the IC title once he is done with Enzo.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

So glad Cass and enzo broke up. Cass will be a champ soon,enzo meh idk.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Not bad. Enjoyed most of it. 

Opening segment was ok. Starting to like Roman.

Samson/Balor should be good. 

Seth isn't bad as a face, I'm liking his feud with Wyatt.

Interested in Miz/Axel/Dallas. I didn't want him to break up with Maryse but this makes up for it. 

Reigns/Joe was really good too! I'm hyped for the ambulance match.

And I think we all knew that Cass was the attacker lol.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Brock said:


> Havn't watched Raw yet, but I've read elsewhere that Seth's 'the truth about Gods is that they only exist in our heads' line obviously came across as awkward.


Yeah it did, man. You could feel and see the entire crowd looking dumbfounded he said it like that. he meat to say that Bray himself was a made up God but instead it was God who was made up and everyone was dumb for believing in him. Really awkward shit


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brock said:


> Havn't watched Raw yet, but I've read elsewhere that Seth's 'the truth about Gods is that they only exist in our heads' line obviously came across as awkward.


It was a rather questionable line to include in the promo to say the least.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Donnie said:


> Yeah it did, man. You could feel and see the entire crowd looking dumbfounded he said it like that. he meat to say that Bray himself was a made up God but instead it was God who was made up and everyone was dumb for believing in him. Really awkward shit





Dolorian said:


> It was a rather questionable line to include in the promo to say the least.


It certainly feels like either he messed his lines up or the line just wasn't thought out enough tbh.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brock said:


> It certainly feels like either he messed his lines up or the line just wasn't thought out enough tbh.


Or given that he is an atheist and rather open about it, maybe he put his own spin on the line? I don't know but whatever the case it didn't seem to sit very well with the crowd.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Very surprised they split up Cass and Zo. I'm not a huge fan necessarily but it seems like they could make the company more money together than apart.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was one of Wyatt's better segments in quite awhile, I enjoyed it. As far as the line goes, it took me by surprise, too. Had to look up at the TV screen to make sure I heard what I thought I just heard. I don't think it was a big deal, though. Not like the crowd started booing or chanting anything in response.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Brock said:


> Havn't watched Raw yet, but I've read elsewhere that Seth's 'the truth about Gods is that they only exist in our heads' line obviously came across as awkward.


And he is bang on with that line too


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm still not sure what to think about the direction for The Miz. One one hand its great to see Miz get to stand tall for the first time in what feels like a decade. Ambrose was LOOOOOOOOOOOOONG overdue to take a beatdown. But its a shame that Miz and Maryse seem to be done now. WWE could still just bring them back together because its WWE after all and they make no sense, but after that segment, and now the fact that Miz has Bo and Axel to do his dirty work it'd just be overkill if they do run with the storyline of Maryse swerving and helping Miz retain the Title. Logically thinking I guess she must be sick of all the travelling and possibly leaving again. Its the only thing that makes any sense really, why would you split up Miz and Maryse when they've been so amazing for the past 14 or so months? Of course though, again this is WWE so they might just be splitting them up just for no reason at all.

Its a shame either way, The Miz character just didn't look right standing over Ambrose without Maryse by his side. She completes the character so much.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Don't watch much Raw lately and mainly read the results. I did check out some of it last night and was wondering, are Booker and Graves both tweeners or what?

Last night, Finn Balor (a face) came out to interrupt Samson (a heel). Booker found it disrespectful, yet Graves (isn't he supposed to kiss the heels' ass?) actually thanks Balor for doing it.

Later in the night, Ambrose shows up during MizTV. Now this time the roles were switch where Graves wasn't fond of a face interrupting a heel, yet Booker T didn't appear to mind. Although, Booker thought it was a smart plan that Miz had Axel and Dallas disguised as bears to get the drop on Ambrose. Then again, a face commentator could say the same thing, even if it was heelish.

Finally, Graves also helps out Kurt Angle, a face GM. As with how he helped investigate deeper into who attacked Enzo and Cass. Then he shows security of footage of Cass faking his attack and it all leads to him being the one who attacked Amore.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I'm still not sure what to think about the direction for The Miz. One one hand its great to see Miz get to stand tall for the first time in what feels like a decade. Ambrose was LOOOOOOOOOOOOONG overdue to take a beatdown. But its a shame that Miz and Maryse seem to be done now. WWE could still just bring them back together because its WWE after all and they make no sense, but after that segment, and now the fact that Miz has Bo and Axel to do his dirty work it'd just be overkill if they do run with the storyline of Maryse swerving and helping Miz retain the Title. Logically thinking I guess she must be sick of all the travelling and possibly leaving again. Its the only thing that makes any sense really, why would you split up Miz and Maryse when they've been so amazing for the past 14 or so months? Of course though, again this is WWE so they might just be splitting them up just for no reason at all.
> 
> Its a shame either way, The Miz character just didn't look right standing over Ambrose without Maryse by his side. She completes the character so much.


 According to Meltzer, they''re being split up because Maria and Mike have similar characters :lmao


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

virus21 said:


>


First time I seen one of his videos I just can't get like that about any wrestler anymore. Sure when I was in my late teens early 20s couldn't stand Cena and Orton. But guy like what late 30s, guess my passion for WWE was knockout of me along time ago he still got plenty.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> According to Meltzer, they''re being split up because Maria and Mike have similar characters :lmao


Really? I mean thats typical WWE but really? Ignoring the fact that Miz and Maryse were there first, Miz is literally better than Bennett at everything, and while Maria and Maryse's mic work is about even, Maryse can actually have a decent match. Why should the better husband/wife couple split up for the inferior version?

I thought it was going to be bad enough that the Bennett's would possibly get what should have been the Mizanins spot on SDL, but now their signing has supposedly killed the Miz/Maryse pairing. Maryse better not just end up managing someone else, that'd be dumb. I could tolerate her getting back in the ring because it'd be cool to see and its not like the women's division is too good for her anymore. But if she just ends up managing someone else it'll just be too ridiculous. 

WWE gonna WWE. Miz and Maryse work so well together. If true it shows just how little WWE do think of The Miz.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Is it Booker T making funny noises on commentary on Raw every week lol.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I think Cass turning made perfect sense. He was sick of babysitting Enzo and cleaning up his messes. Always had to fight his battles. That should have made Cass a huge Face. lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That Joe/Lesnar package :banderas

"Punk ass bitch" :cenaooh


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Braun's return in the ambulance was the highlight of the show for me.....:booklel


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Hey yo, @CJ . Smiley this work of art, please prease.


Hey yo, @Lumpy McRighteous


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> Or given that he is an atheist and rather open about it, maybe he put his own spin on the line? I don't know but whatever the case it didn't seem to sit very well with the crowd.


I had no idea he was an atheist, but there's no two ways about how he meant that line to come off....


And it was awesome.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Anyone else notice the absolute lack of reaction for The Revival? lol Crickets for the "Top guys" haha


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

One thing WWE do so well.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Donnie said:


> Yeah it did, man. You could feel and see the entire crowd looking dumbfounded he said it like that. he meat to say that Bray himself was a made up God but instead it was God who was made up and everyone was dumb for believing in him. Really awkward shit


Yeah, they totally didnt think that one through. We're right in the Trump loving, Pence worshipping, red blooded, red state, God fearing, thanks Obama, dey terk er jerbs, blue collar, white trash, heartland of Amurica. 
That's heel turn lines in this inbred place.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

CJ said:


> Hey yo, @Lumpy McRighteous


:tucky

To reward your hard work, I repped you some pics of your favorite redhead, brah. :sk


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Anyone else notice the absolute lack of reaction for The Revival? lol Crickets for the "Top guys" haha


The revival are absolutely awful, one of the most bland tag teams in living memory. I'd be very surprised if either of them are still in the company I'm 2 years time


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Tozawa joining the Titus Brand with Crews could be hella interesting. Random, but interesting.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Jesus Dean vs Miz feels like it has been going on for two years...

Bo Dallas looks like he's ready to join his brother's Wyatt family, not a movie star entourage


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> The revival are absolutely awful, one of the most bland tag teams in living memory. I'd be very surprised if either of them are still in the company I'm 2 years time


Well I agree they are bland and boring. They will probably stay on the roster in 2 years only because they have to fill out a house show roster too.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

.....dude really...
First they take Bo's GOAT flabby-skin attire and now they try to take his awesome gimmick? :mj2 Hope they still put some fun in his segments. 
And can we end Dean/Miz now? I think I didn't watch RAW the last 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Kurt said 'wrestlers'

:angle


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brock said:


> Kurt said 'wrestlers'
> 
> :angle


:Out


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The WWE Hype machine sure isn't what it used to be. "Big Announcement" hyped for a week and barely gets 3 million viewers. What a shame.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------

